# Les sujets politiques



## rezba (21 Septembre 2005)

Après une longue trêve d'interdiction, les fils qui traitent ouvertement d'idées politiques vont de nouveau être fermés pendant quelque temps.
Comme en 2002, cette décision est motivée par le fait que ces sujets finissent inexorablement par amener des posts dont le caractère courtois n'est pas avéré, pour parler en termes choisis, et des posteurs spécialisés dans les échanges provocateurs, blessants, trolleurs, inutiles, injurieux, ou simplement nauséeux, avec comme corrolaire un inévitable pourrissement de l'ambiance générale.
Le pourrissement de ces fils amène le pourrissement de notre rôle de modérateurs. Dans ce cas, notre envie de ne pas nous faire emmerder prime sur votre envie de discuter.

Je voudrais néanmoins remercier toux ceux qui ont su prendre part, depuis le début de la campagne référendaire française, à ces nombreuses discussions argumentées en de bonne tenue, en faisant le plus souvent preuve de la plus grande tolérance.

Enfin, je rappelle à tous que deux fonctions des forums sont là pour votre convénience, et la notre :
- la fonction "Ajouter xxx à votre liste d'ignorés", accessible depuis le profil de l'intéressé, et qui vous permet de ne plus voir les posts en question ;
- la fonction d'alerte des modérateurs, accessible depuis le petit panneau d'attention, en bas à gauche de chaque post.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Après une longue trêve d'interdiction, les fils qui traitent ouvertement d'idées politiques vont de nouveau être fermés pendant quelque temps.
> Comme en 2002, cette décision est motivée par le fait que ces sujets finissent inexorablement par amener des posts dont le caractère courtois n'est pas avéré, pour parler en termes choisis, et des posteurs spécialisés dans les échanges provocateurs, blessants, trolleurs, inutiles, injurieux, ou simplement nauséeux, avec comme corrolaire un inévitable pourrissement de l'ambiance générale.
> Le pourrissement de ces fils amène le pourrissement de notre rôle de modérateurs. Dans ce cas, notre envie de ne pas nous faire emmerder prime sur votre envie de discuter.
> 
> ...



Sage décision vu la tournure de certaines discussions


----------



## bonpat (21 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Après une longue trêve d'interdiction, les fils qui traitent ouvertement d'idées politiques vont de nouveau être fermés pendant quelque temps.
> Comme en 2002, cette décision est motivée par le fait que ces sujets finissent inexorablement par amener des posts dont le caractère courtois n'est pas avéré, pour parler en termes choisis, et des posteurs spécialisés dans les échanges provocateurs, blessants, trolleurs, inutiles, injurieux, ou simplement nauséeux, avec comme corrolaire un inévitable pourrissement de l'ambiance générale.
> Le pourrissement de ces fils amène le pourrissement de notre rôle de modérateurs. Dans ce cas, notre envie de ne pas nous faire emmerder prime sur votre envie de discuter.
> 
> ...



tout à fait d'accord


----------



## AOSTE (21 Septembre 2005)

Il est vrai que la courtoisie et le respect de l?autre sont rares quand les opinions divergent.    
Cela resemble à un manque d?intelligence.


----------



## bompi (21 Septembre 2005)

Bon. Je ne critique pas la décision mais c'est bien dommage. Je me suis bien diverti des _threads_ susnommés. Cela a été intéressant, qui plus est.
Je me tiens prêt pour les élections de 2007


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Septembre 2005)

Le problèmes c'est qu'avec tous ces enviandés qui croient avoir raison en face de moi, on peut pas faire du boulot correct.

Je me disperse, et pendant que je perds mon temps à les évangéliser, je n'installe pas la dictature que notre pays mérite...

On est victime du quotidien dans tous les boulots, même celui de dictateur....

Je vais m'acheter une république bananière je serai moins emmerdé...


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je vais m'acheter une république bananière je serai moins emmerdé...


"Le régime est pourri" disait le regretté Mouna en exhibant un régime de bananes ayant dépassé le stade de la maturation... Il avait de l'humour...lui !


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Septembre 2005)

T'as qu'à dire que j'en ai pas si tu veux...

Te gênes pas...


----------



## JPTK (21 Septembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Je ne critique pas la décision mais c'est bien dommage. Je me suis bien diverti des _threads_ susnommés. Cela a été intéressant, qui plus est.
> Je me tiens prêt pour les élections de 2007




Idem, on peut parler politique nulle part, c'est jamais l'endroit, toutes les portes se ferment et au final quand les résultats tombent, personne comprends, et nous bah on s'étonne, dingue non ?

Après je comprends tout à fait Rezba, c'est ingérable, mais je trouvais que ça se passait pas si mal.


J'adore l'option qui permet de ne plus voir les post de ceux qui nous agacent, je trouve ça exquis, pour en arriver là, faut déjà être un peu à la ramasse à mon avis, qu'on bloque les MP ok, mais sinon, je ne vois pas comment je pourrais un jour utiliser cette option, mais bref. :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Septembre 2005)

*Bon d'accord*
les sujets politiques sont fermés.

Mais quelqu'un aurait t-il tout de même des nouvelles de Raffarin ?


----------



## quetzalk (21 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Après une longue trêve d'interdiction, les fils qui traitent ouvertement d'idées politiques vont de nouveau être fermés pendant quelque temps.(...)



Sage décision, mais au fait (sans polémiquer) pourquoi les avoir ré-ouverts ?

Quand on voit comment une discussion politique peut partir en quenouille avec des vrais gens qu'on aime dans la vraie vie - voire dans sa propre famille, on ne voit pas très bien comment ça pourrait rester zen avec une communauté de 35000 personnes qui ne se connaissent pas et dont l'anonymat numérisé sert parfois d'écran pour dire n'importe quelle saloperie. 
En particulier quand on voit comment on peut en arriver à s'engueuler, entre inconnus, juste en parlant d'informatique...  :love:  :rateau:  :rateau: !!!


----------



## da capo (21 Septembre 2005)

Lors de mes interventions (cf referendum) j'en étais venu à utiliser cette fonction de masquage. pas longtemps, finalement, car on perd un peu le fil.

Ceci dit, je respecte la décision.
Après tout je préfère boire du vin avec des copains copines en discutant politique... que de le faire devant un écran.

Et (jaipatoukompri), on parle politique partout où on le veut, ou presque... Il suffit d'y aller.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'adore l'option qui permet de ne plus voir les post de ceux qui nous agacent




*Personnellement*
J'adore qu'il n'y ait pas d'option qui permette de ne plus voir les avatars qui agacent.





 :love:


----------



## quetzalk (21 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Idem, on peut parler politique nulle part, c'est jamais l'endroit, toutes les portes se ferment et au final quand les résultats tombent, personne comprends, et nous bah on s'étonne, dingue non ?
> 
> Après je comprends tout à fait Rezba, c'est ingérable, mais je trouvais que ça se passait pas si mal.



Ou as-tu vu (cru ?) qu'on "ne peut plus parler de politique nulle part" ?  On peut presque toujours et partout, mais c'est presque toujours et partout casse-gueule, c'est tout  . Aussi j'imagine les suées des modos dans ces cas-là... Mais comme tu dis ça ne se passe pas forcément HYPER mal, malgré tout il suffit d'un ou deux allumés pour faire sombrer une discussion dans le merdier...  :rateau: On en a même vu un - n'insistez pas je ne dénonce pas - qui semble s'en être fait un sport, de faire fermer les thread intéressants parce que juste un peu polémiques, là où il y a de vrais échanges... Mais bon tant que les forumeurs seront des êtres humains on aura ce problème là je pense.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

*arrfff ©*


----------



## toys (22 Septembre 2005)

désolé je suis pas si vieux que ça je ne savait ce que je faisais en ouvrant ce truc.  

dans se cas mieux vos les fermés ces tradada.


----------



## JPTK (22 Septembre 2005)

Euh ok, mais perso, des lieux publiques où on parle de politique, sans connaître les gens ni leurs opinions et où justement elles sont toutes ou presque représentées, bah j'en connais pas, j'entame rarement un sujet sur "un monde de merde" dans un vrai bar en grimpant sur la table et en faisant voler les chaises aussi un peu (faut bien s'amuser) ou alors c'est que je suis déjà fin saoul  :rateau:  

D'ailleurs c'est dommage mais c'est ainsi, et puis c'est le bar qui serait fermé, pas un sujet, c'est pas la même gymnastique. Et puis je remets pas en cause la décision, j'exprime juste un regret. Sinon j'ose même pas imaginer les échange de MP  

Parce qu'entre amis, bah c'est pas pareil, et puis on est trop souvent d'accord, au moins sur le fond


----------



## rezba (22 Septembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> désolé je suis pas si vieux que ça je ne savait ce que je faisais en ouvrant ce truc.
> dans se cas mieux vos les fermés ces tradada.



Tu n'y es pour rien, toys, je te rassure. 



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *arrfff ©*



Ça c'est mon ami Lemmy à moi que j'ai. On s'aime beaucoup, lui et moi. Un jour d'énervement, j'ai dit à une bande de couillons : "celui qui poste à ma suite, je l'envoie aux fraises quelques jours". Et mon ami Lemmy a cru que son statut de vieux raleur professionnel l'exempterait de mon courroux. Sauf que lui qui est connecté 12 heures sur 24 en moyenne sur nos forums le fait pour son plaisir, ou ses névroses, je ne sais. Et que les heures que j'y passe ressemble nettement plus à des obligations. Que j'assume. Et qu'au milieu de ces obligations, des fois, je suis chatouilleux. Et que l'on ne s'est pas compris, lui et moi, ce jour-là. C'est comme ça. Lemmy essaie de foutre la merde, et moi j'essaie de la nettoyer. 
J'adore particulièrement quand il fait semblant de ne pas comprendre. Et encore plus lorsqu'il met en ½uvre son grand couplet sur le mode "arfff, regardez, rezba y dit _faites ce que je dit mais pas ce que je fais._" Bon, il le dit pas comme ça, il argumente pas en public, Lemmy. Il met juste des smileys et des sous-entendus. Tu me fatigues, Lemmy. C'est con, parce que je t'aime bien, au fond. Mais tu passes trop de temps ici pour que ce soit sain pour toi au final.




			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je vais m'acheter une république bananière je serai moins emmerdé...



Dictateur, ça paie plus. Fais comme moi, essaye démagogue (  Lemmy). Faut de la patience, et aimer sincèrement les cons. Mais je suis sûr que ça te plairait. Et ça constipe moins. 



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Sage décision, mais au fait (sans polémiquer) pourquoi les avoir ré-ouverts ?





			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Je ne critique pas la décision mais c'est bien dommage. Je me suis bien diverti des _threads_ susnommés. Cela a été intéressant, qui plus est.
> Je me tiens prêt pour les élections de 2007





			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Idem, on peut parler politique nulle part, c'est jamais l'endroit, toutes les portes se ferment et au final quand les résultats tombent, personne comprends, et nous bah on s'étonne, dingue non ?
> 
> Après je comprends tout à fait Rezba, c'est ingérable, mais je trouvais que ça se passait pas si mal.


Dans l'ordre :
On a recommencé l'expérience par le fil sur le référendum français. Il se trouvait que le fil évoluait correctement, et que ça semblait possible de l'envisager. J'ai pris sur moi de laisser le fil ouvert, en le surveillant ou le recadrant. Puis d'autres se sont développés sur le même mode. 
Je comprends ceux qui y ont pris du plaisir. Je m'abstiens le plus généralement d'y partciper. Je n'y connais pas grand chose en politique. 
Mais je comprends la frustration de certains. Maintenant, la question n'est pas là. Elle est dans la capacité des modos à surveiller la bonne tenue des fils, parce que les heures de bénévolat que chacun d'eux donne servent à ça : maintenir une haute qualité technique, et une convivialité hors-pair dans les forums. Bien sûr qu'il est certainement absurde de fermer _a priori_ ce genre de discussions, alors que la plupart d'entre vous ont prouvé qu'elles pouvaient se tenir dans le calme, et qu'elles ne pourrissent que par la faute de quelques abrutis repérés de longue date. Mais c'est aussi pour ça que nous sommes maintenant en train d'en discuter. Vous ne devez pas rentrer dans le jeu de la provo, des trollers et des connards de basse espèce. En ce sens, les trolls ne sont pas les seuls responsables, vous l'êtes aussi, quand vous rentrez dans leur jeu. 





			
				JPTK a dit:
			
		

> J'adore l'option qui permet de ne plus voir les post de ceux qui nous agacent, je trouve ça exquis, pour en arriver là, faut déjà être un peu à la ramasse à mon avis, qu'on bloque les MP ok, mais sinon, je ne vois pas comment je pourrais un jour utiliser cette option, mais bref. :rateau:



Si tu savais comme j'aimerais pouvoir l'activer de temps en temps. Ça et l'adblock... 
Mais si les discussions deviennent difficiles à lire lorsque tu bloques certains pseudos, c'est parce que d'autres relaient et citent les propos les plus abrutis. Dès lors, on ne discute plus, on se latte en se triturant la nouille. Ça n'intéresse personne. sauf les nombrils des intéressés. Et les nombrils, ce n'est personne.

Quand un posteur vous prend la tête systématiquement, signalez-le nous. On aura plus vite des arguments pour l'envoyer ailleurs. Le web est grand.


----------



## joanes (22 Septembre 2005)

Il faut toujours retourner à :


----------



## woulf (22 Septembre 2005)

Mon point de vue qui n'engage que moi: nous sommes sur MACgénération et même s'il y a un bar, je trouve déplacé de causer politique ici, y'a des forums qui doivent bien être spécialisés pour ça, genre cafeducommerce.com 

Je fréquente ce site avant tout pour tout ce qui touche au mac, je m'accoude au bar et j'aime y causer de sujet la plupart du temps légers.

Et franchement, politique ou religion, je trouve que ça n'a pas sa place sur le site, et je me demande même dans quelle mesure il ne faudrait pas l'inscrire dans la charte, ça part inévitablement en sucette pour les raisons exposées plus haut.


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2005)

Pour rappel, l'interdiction des sujets politiques au départ était de mon fait. Je n'étais pas encore modérateur au moment des événements du 11 septembre et certains fils avaient déjà déviés (pas forcément par trollage, souvent par haine simple et à exprimer sur ces forums de la part d'handicapés de la communication réelle) puis quand je fus modérateur, j'ai eu à subir une déviation organisée par un groupe politique à des fins de propagande lors des élections présidentielles. Oh, on ne pouvait voir dans les sujets de trollage de leur part, les échanges étaient aussi de belles tenues. Mais à l'initiative de [MGZ] Black Beru, nous sommes allés fouiller sur des serveurs "malsains" (que l'état français à réussit à interdire malgré des lois canadiennes hautement libertaires) et nous nous sommes aperçus que ces échanges étaient mis en place, que les réponses données étaient discutées et validées. Les beaux échanges que nous trouvions douteux Beru et moi n'avaient pour but que de faire douter la population de MacG. Nous n'avions rien à redire sur les posts, ils respectaient la charte mais la charte n'était pas respecté par le rouage utilisé. 

Nous nous étions justifié, Beru et moi (nommés administrateurs des forums pendant deux jours), sur notre action. Le forum n'ayant pas pour but de servir de relais à une organisation politique, de surcroit quand celle-ci stigmatise une partie de la population ou attise la haine alors que *le but premier des forums de MacG c'est l'entraide*. Dès lors, nous avions interdit les sujets politiques. Lorsque ma participation comme modérateur du bar (et personnellement à MacG) fut remis en cause, mes _nioubies de successeurs_ eurent l'idée d'autoriser celà en estimant sûrement qu'ils géreraient mieux  mais c'était sans compter sur l'inépuisable misère intellectuelle humaine et les provocations faciles qui sentent la bile et les ulcères...

je te le dédie celui-là mon frèrot.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Septembre 2005)

D'accord avec rezba. Rémi a tout bien résumé (souvenirs souvenirs). J'ajouterais que Lemmy est vraiment une vieille crapule...  Je t'attends sur Le Pommier.


----------



## Macbeth (22 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'adore l'option qui permet de ne plus voir les post de ceux qui nous agacent, je trouve ça exquis, pour en arriver là, faut déjà être un peu à la ramasse à mon avis, qu'on bloque les MP ok, mais sinon, je ne vois pas comment je pourrais un jour utiliser cette option, mais bref. :rateau:




Dans la vrai vie, il y a l'option "le me bouche les oreille en criant gnagnagna !!! Ey je te cause plus" qui fait pareil.


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> le but premier des forums de MacG c'est l'entraide[/b].
> 
> Macgé a également un rôle social et éducatif.
> Les glandeurs du jour où pourraient ils passer le temps sinon au café.....Le bar Macgé c'est mieux.
> ...


----------



## MrStone (22 Septembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Il faut toujours retourner à :




Ah non, si on parle plus politique, y'a pas de raison que ça dévie sur la religion, naméo    :hein:


----------



## KARL40 (22 Septembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, si on parle plus politique, y'a pas de raison que ça dévie sur la religion, naméo  :hein:


 
Ah ! Je pensais qu'il voulait que l'on parle d'architecture ! 
Bah oui ! Ce n'est que vieille batisse !!


----------



## MrStone (22 Septembre 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Je pensais qu'il voulait que l'on parle d'architecture !
> Bah oui ! Ce n'est que vieille batisse !!



C'est vrai qu'une photo de B-16 eût été moins ambigue :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (22 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai dit à une bande de couillons : "celui qui poste à ma suite, je l'envoie aux fraises quelques jours"


 
Dès le matin, ce faire traiter de couillon, c'est dur !  

:rateau:


----------



## danar (22 Septembre 2005)

Je croyais vivre dans un monde adulte... c'est-à-dire suffisamment sensé et capable de se gérer par lui-même. Dommage de ne plus pouvoir parler politique, ou même religion, même sur un forum dédié au mac. Il y a forcément opposition. Comme dans tous débats. S'il y a manipulation comme l'affirme MGZ, c'est grave, mais c'est bon aussi que certains s'en aperçoivent, ça montre au moins qu'on n'est pas aveugles. Quand j'étais au lycée (il y a bien longtemps apparemment), on parlait d'autogestion, dès la seconde, ça marchait plus ou moins bien, mais je vois que les adultes n'y parviennent pas plus.

Les dialogues en direct, face à face sont encore mieux, mais il est dommage de ne pas bénéficier d'un outil comme le Bar, pour entrer dans des débats, et "la politique entre électeurs éclairés" à montré très souvent que c'était possible. Contrairement à Wolf, je ne trouve pas déplacé ce genre de fil.

Je retiens quelques leçons de rezba : ne pas répondre aux provocations... c'est évident, ça ne peut qu'encourager les débordements. Et les signaler... bon, j'ai l'impression d'entrer dans un système de délation
 c'est pas trop mon genre. On verra.


----------



## woulf (22 Septembre 2005)

danar a dit:
			
		

> Les dialogues en direct, face à face sont encore mieux, mais il est dommage de ne pas bénéficier d'un outil comme le Bar, pour entrer dans des débats, et "la politique entre électeurs éclairés" à montré très souvent que c'était possible. Contrairement à Wolf, je ne trouve pas déplacé ce genre de fil.



WoUlf, s'il te plaît 

Le problème tient sûrement au fait qu'internet crée un relatif anonymat et que pas mal de gens s'autorisent, sous couvert d'un pseudo, de dire des choses ou d'avoir des comportements qu'ils n'oseraient jamais dire ou avoir de visu...


----------



## alèm (22 Septembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Macgé a également un rôle social et éducatif.



je ne crois pas, non. ceux qui le croient (et même ceux qui pensent que les glandeurs en ont besoin, etc...) se trompent...


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Mon point de vue qui n'engage que moi: nous sommes sur MACgénération et même s'il y a un bar, je trouve déplacé de causer politique ici, y'a des forums qui doivent bien être spécialisés pour ça, genre cafeducommerce.com
> 
> Je fréquente ce site avant tout pour tout ce qui touche au mac, je m'accoude au bar et j'aime y causer de sujet la plupart du temps légers.
> 
> Et franchement, politique ou religion, je trouve que ça n'a pas sa place sur le site, et je me demande même dans quelle mesure il ne faudrait pas l'inscrire dans la charte, ça part inévitablement en sucette pour les raisons exposées plus haut.


 
Je trouve qu'au contraire les sujets politiques sur MacGé sont des plus intéressants car justement MacGé n'est pas un forum politique et est a priori plus ouvert qu'un tel forum. Ce qui nous réunit ici est justement autre chose que la "simple" politique, celle-ci n'est qu'"accessoir".
Les discussions auxquelles j'ai participé étaient passionantes, j'espère vraiment pouvoir les reprendre.

A.


----------



## danar (22 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> WoUlf, s'il te plaît
> 
> Le problème tient sûrement au fait qu'internet crée un relatif anonymat et que pas mal de gens s'autorisent, sous couvert d'un pseudo, de dire des choses ou d'avoir des comportements qu'ils n'oseraient jamais dire ou avoir de visu...




désolé pour l'ortograf.... c'est vrai que ça fait moins loup

L'anonymat n'empêche pas d'être intelligent (je rêve là ?)


----------



## woulf (22 Septembre 2005)

danar a dit:
			
		

> L'anonymat n'empêche pas d'être intelligent (je rêve là ?)



Pour certains, ce postulat tient de la science fiction


----------



## krystof (22 Septembre 2005)

danar a dit:
			
		

> L'anonymat n'empêche pas d'être intelligent (je rêve là ?)




Pas sûr. Par contre, l'anonymat te donne la petite part de provoc que tu ne te permettrais peut-être pas en étant face à ton interlocuteur.


----------



## danar (22 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Pour certains, ce postulat tient de la science fiction



et je ne crois pas aux OVNIs. 

Je partage l'avis d'AdrienHB et j'espère aussi pouvoir continuer des discussions politiques sur McG


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

danar a dit:
			
		

> Je retiens quelques leçons de rezba : ne pas répondre aux provocations... c'est évident, ça ne peut qu'encourager les débordements. Et les signaler... bon, j'ai l'impression d'entrer dans un système de délation


Délation ? Tout de suite les grands mots 
A mon humble avis, un forum, et les forums MacGé n'échappent pas à la règle, se doit d'avoir des règles pour fonctionner. Il y a des modérateurs pour réaliser le travail, certes, mais sans le concours de chacun d'entre nous, il leur sera difficile de réguler les échanges comme leur mission le leur impose.
Alors, ce système d'alerte, qu'on l'aime ou pas, qu'on lui prète des finalités délatoires ou non, existe et peut être utilisé.
Je l'ai utilisé d'ailleurs il y a peu de temps pour alerter d'un multi post de pub.
Est-ce de la délation ? J'en doute.

Et si je devais l'utiliser pour signaler un comportement "déviant", hors charte, pour peu qu'il soit évident ou répété, eh bien, je n'hésiterais pas.

Je ne suis pas modérateur, je n'ai pas leurs moyens ni leur prérogatives, mais j'ai un avis à faire connaitre, parfois...


----------



## danar (22 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pas sûr. Par contre, l'anonymat te donne la petite part de provoc que tu ne te permettrais peut-être pas en étant face à ton interlocuteur.



D'où l'intérêt d'avoir la possibilité de continuer des discussions même politiques, sur un forum comme celui-ci. Je crois me souvenir que dans Loftstory, une émission pleine d'intelligence, on interdisait aussi les discussions politiques ou religieuses... tiens tiens :mouais:


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je ne crois pas, non. ceux qui le croient (et même ceux qui pensent que les glandeurs en ont besoin, etc...) se trompent... [/QUOTEci
> Salut à toi grand hpmme vert.
> Tu ne lis pas les conclusion de notre maître à tous.....j'ai cité   Doc Evil sur les motivations des accros du bar Macge?????
> Je pense qu'il faut faire une distinction entre meeting politique et le bar Macgé.....ici on déconne.
> Je suis Belge .j'habite en Espagne et je reçois les chaînes Françaises.....j'aime entendre toutes les choses que décident les divers gouvernements......c'est plus distrayant que Star academy.


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

La vieille trinité des sujets "dont on ne parle pas" (on se croirait chez Harry Potter) à savoir "Politique / religion / argent" déjà déconseillée au boulot (pour garder une entente "cordiale" entre collègues) vient maintenant nous casser les pieds sur MacGé.

Bon, je le comprend, au vu de certains posts (et je comprend aussi que les modérateurs aient autre chose à foutre de leurs journées qu'effacer des posts véreux).

Mais je le regrette, les sujets les plus polémiques étant à mes yeux souvent les plus interressants - et je dois bien reconnaître avoir bien participé à la dérive politique récente du bar.

Je respecterais la règle, pas de politique au bar.


----------



## danar (22 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Délation ? Tout de suite les grands mots
> A mon humble avis, un forum, et les forums MacGé n'échappent pas à la règle, se doit d'avoir des règles pour fonctionner. Il y a des modérateurs pour réaliser le travail, certes, mais sans le concours de chacun d'entre nous, il leur sera difficile de réguler les échanges comme leur mission le leur impose.
> Alors, ce système d'alerte, qu'on l'aime ou pas, qu'on lui prète des finalités délatoires ou non, existe et peut être utilisé.
> Je l'ai utilisé d'ailleurs il y a peu de temps pour alerter d'un multi post de pub.
> ...



Ton clin d'½il montre que tu avais compris que le mot était un peu fort. (très fort même). Je ne passe pas assez de temps sur les forums pour comprendre et en pratiquer toutes les subtilités. Je marcherai dans le système sans problèmes, ni techniques, ni de conscience quand l'occasion se présentera.


----------



## Chef-de-Secte (22 Septembre 2005)

L'anonymat est le talon d'achille de la conscience humaine philistine. Il est inconcevable que l'efficience sociale d'un tel débat puisse être remis en cause face à des déséquilibres idéologiques métastasés. 


bref, pas cool.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Pour rappel, l'interdiction des sujets politiques au départ était de mon fait.



A ouais?

Maintenant ça va être TA fête...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Dictateur, ça paie plus. Fais comme moi, essaye démagogue (  Lemmy). Faut de la patience, et aimer sincèrement les cons. Mais je suis sûr que ça te plairait. Et ça constipe moins.



J'aime sincérement les cons, pas de problème.

Donc dans l'ensemble la vie est assez agréable, ici comme ailleur...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Personnellement*
> J'adore qu'il n'y ait pas d'option qui permette de ne plus voir les avatars qui agacent.
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi tu n'as pas encore fait clignoter la rondelle de saucisson? Ca pourrait être assez agaçant... :love:


----------



## rezba (22 Septembre 2005)

Chef-de-Secte a dit:
			
		

> L'anonymat est le talon d'achille de la conscience humaine philistine. Il est inconcevable que l'efficience sociale d'un tel débat puisse être remis en cause face à des déséquilibres idéologiques métastasés.
> 
> 
> bref, pas cool.




Ah, chef-de-secte, notre troll nouveau modèle. C'est le troll en manque d'affection. Il vient essayer de se faire aimer. Il en est au troisème pseudo qui vient explicitement poster pour nous dire que nous autres, modérateurs de macgé, ne sommes qu'une tribu sectaire et auto-reproduite, médiocre et bouffie, et qu'il est, lui, celui qui changera tout ça !  Dans le profil de son premier pseudo de trolleur anti-macGé, on pouvait lire : "Pourfendeur de la cooptation molle présente sur macgé, véritable dérive vers un sectarisme beaufesque-bobo-queue de cheval capable de lapider ceux qui n'acceptent pas l'ordre établi."
c'est pas mignon ? 

* Barre-toi. Je ne veux pas de toi ici. Puisque la maison ne te plait pas, va voir ailleurs*.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

Chef-de-Secte a dit:
			
		

> L'anonymat est le talon d'achille de la conscience humaine philistine. Il est inconcevable que l'efficience sociale d'un tel débat puisse être remis en cause face à des déséquilibres idéologiques métastasés.
> 
> 
> bref, pas cool.



Ce qui est sur c'est que j'ai rien compris...


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Septembre 2005)

Si on sanctionne la connerie au bar je demissionne et je passe sur Win. Je ne connais presque rien en technique ordi, donc je vais au bar parceque en conneries..je m'y connais.

Edith de rezba : on avait remarqué ta spécialité, josé. Merci.


----------



## krystof (22 Septembre 2005)

On peut parler foot si tu veux.


----------



## KARL40 (22 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> On peut parler foot si tu veux.


 
Ah ... On peut continuer à s'insulter alors ?


----------



## Chef-de-Secte (22 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, chef-de-secte, notre troll nouveau modèle. C'est le troll en manque d'affection. Il vient essayer de se faire aimer. Il en est au troisème pseudo qui vient explicitement poster pour nous dire que nous autres, modérateurs de macgé, ne sommes qu'une tribu sectaire et auto-reproduite, médiocre et bouffie, et qu'il est, lui, celui qui changera tout ça !  Dans le profil de son premier pseudo de trolleur anti-macGé, on pouvait lire : "Pourfendeur de la cooptation molle présente sur macgé, véritable dérive vers un sectarisme beaufesque-bobo-queue de cheval capable de lapider ceux qui n'acceptent pas l'ordre établi."
> c'est pas mignon ?
> 
> * Barre-toi. Je ne veux pas de toi ici. Puisque la maison ne te plait pas, va voir ailleurs*.



Mais la maison me sied jeune effronté ! Non seulement, elle me plait mais elle serait presque accueillante si des personnages grossiers et extremistes ne s'y trouvaient pas.

Pour ce qui de la définition du troll, raccourci facile quand on peut pas encaisser la position de l'autre, elle est à coté de la plaque.

Pour ce qui est de la décision elle est respectable mais ne sera pas respectée. Certains qui s'arrogent une liberté à géométrie variable arriveront à placer (avec une discretion rare), comme à leur habitude, des messages politiques dans un fil qui ne l'est pas. Ce message sera du genre "les ricains sont des raclures de bidet, les mecs qui votent à l'udf des gros nazes, les coco c'est trop de la boule"...etc etc...et ce sont ceux qui répondront qui seront en tort comme d'hab également.

Bref, c'est pipeau même si la démarche est tres louable.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

Tu es en gros progrès: tu n'a pas "déformé" mon post en le citant  



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est mon ami Lemmy à moi que j'ai. On s'aime beaucoup, lui et moi. Un jour d'énervement, j'ai dit à une bande de couillons : "celui qui poste à ma suite, je l'envoie aux fraises quelques jours". Et mon ami Lemmy a cru que son statut de vieux raleur professionnel l'exempterait de mon courroux. Sauf que lui qui est connecté 12 heures sur 24 en moyenne sur nos forums le fait pour son plaisir, ou ses névroses, je ne sais.



Laisses-moi le choix de mes amours  J'ai nettement l'impression que tes névroses valent largement mes plaisirs   




> Et que les heures que j'y passe ressemble nettement plus à des obligations. Que j'assume. Et qu'au milieu de ces obligations, des fois, je suis chatouilleux. Et que l'on ne s'est pas compris, lui et moi, ce jour-là. C'est comme ça. Lemmy essaie de foutre la merde, et moi j'essaie de la nettoyer.
> J'adore particulièrement quand il fait semblant de ne pas comprendre. Et encore plus lorsqu'il met en ½uvre son grand couplet sur le mode "arfff, regardez, rezba y dit _faites ce que je dit mais pas ce que je fais._"



Tu as très exactement compris ce que je voulais dire: tu adores jouer le role du pompier pyromane; mais comme sainte Nitouche tu as encore des progrès à faire 



> Bon, il le dit pas comme ça, il argumente pas en public, Lemmy. Il met juste des smileys et des sous-entendus. Tu me fatigues, Lemmy. C'est con, parce que je t'aime bien, au fond.



Tu parles comme une statistique: ne confonds pas le temps de connexion et le temps passé sur les forums. Quant à argumenter en public, tu es d'une parfaite mauvaise foi (mais si, mais si, ça t'arrive  ) je ne compte plus le nombre de posts "effacés" pour "dérangement de l'ego du rezba" isn't    



> Mais tu passes trop de temps ici pour que ce soit sain pour toi au final.



Du "rezba" tout craché    



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> D'accord avec rezba. Rémi a tout bien résumé (souvenirs souvenirs). J'ajouterais que Lemmy est vraiment une vieille crapule...  Je t'attends sur Le Pommier.



Salut toi   à tout'


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Dans le profil de son premier pseudo de trolleur anti-macGé, on pouvait lire : "Pourfendeur de la cooptation molle présente sur macgé, véritable dérive vers un sectarisme beaufesque-bobo-queue de cheval capable de lapider ceux qui n'acceptent pas l'ordre établi."
> c'est pas mignon ?



Aaaaaaaahhh ; je me disais, aussi... Ouais ; le même genre de truffe qui me traite parfois de skin faciste, parce que je suis soumis à une déficience capilaire que je soigne à la tondeuse et que je préfère les docs aux tongs... J'adore :love:


----------



## Chef-de-Secte (22 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaahhh ; je me disais, aussi... Ouais ; le même genre de truffe qui me traite parfois de skin faciste, parce que je suis soumis à une déficience capilaire que je soigne à la tondeuse et que je préfère les docs aux tongs... J'adore :love:



Skin nazi corse svp !


----------



## woulf (22 Septembre 2005)

Chef-de-Secte a dit:
			
		

> Skin nazi corse svp !



Ca en fait des pléonasmes   

Et encore, on n'a pas encore rappelé qu'il sort avec un long manteau... à la Constantine qu'il dit...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ca en fait des pléonasmes
> 
> Et encore, on n'a pas encore rappelé qu'il sort avec un long manteau... à la Constantine qu'il dit...




 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## rezba (22 Septembre 2005)

Chef-de-Secte a dit:
			
		

> Mais la maison me sied jeune effronté ! Non seulement, elle me plait mais elle serait presque accueillante si des personnages grossiers et extremistes ne s'y trouvaient pas.



C'est moi le responsable de l'accueil. Pas toi. C'est moi qui décide si tu rentres ou pas.



> Pour ce qui de la définition du troll, raccourci facile quand on peut pas encaisser la position de l'autre, elle est à coté de la plaque.



J'ai ma propre définition. Tu n'es qu'un petit troll pervers, qui s'automutile pour essayer de se faire aimer d'une communauté que tu rejettes dans un post sur deux. Et contrairement à ce que tu  essayes de faire croire, tu n'es pas la victime, tu es l'emmerdeur.


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Septembre 2005)

Chef-de-Secte a dit:
			
		

> Skin nazi corse svp !



Sonnyboy.....tu n'as as de poils sur le caillou??


----------



## N°6 (22 Septembre 2005)

Chef-de-Secte a dit:
			
		

> [...] déséquilibres idéologiques métastasés.




Mouarf ! Allez encore un petit effort et on va parler sida mental, non ?  :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

Chef-de-Secte a dit:
			
		

> L'anonymat est le talon d'achille de la conscience humaine philistine. Il est inconcevable que l'efficience sociale d'un tel débat puisse être remis en cause face à des déséquilibres idéologiques métastasés.
> 
> 
> bref, pas cool.


Quelqu'un comprend ?
Moi, que dalle (pourtant, j'ai essayé, je vous jure)

Et si, au lieu de s'interdire de parler politique entre gens courtois, nous essayions la bonne vieille méthode quaker (ou mormone, je ne sais plus) - à savoir le bannissement.
Mais pas le bannissement technique, il est trop facile de revenir sous un autre pseudo, non, le bannissement moral : plus personne ne lui parle, personne ne lui répond. Au bout d'une dizaine de post tombés dans la plus totale indiférence, l'individu moyen soit s'en va, soit met un peu d'eau dans son vin.

Bien sûr, il s'agit d'ignorer l'insulte et le mépris pédant (comme celui qui dégouline du post cité ci-dessus) pas de refuser toute discution avec qui n'est pas d'accord tant que la manière de le dire reste correcte.


----------



## Chef-de-Secte (22 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi le responsable de l'accueil. Pas toi. C'est moi qui décide si tu rentres ou pas.
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai ma propre définition. Tu n'es qu'un petit troll pervers, qui s'automutile pour essayer de se faire aimer d'une communauté que tu rejettes dans un post sur deux. Et contrairement à ce que tu  essayes de faire croire, tu n'es pas la victime, tu es l'emmerdeur.



faut arreter de lire l'encart psychologie de Marie-Claire.  :mouais:


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Septembre 2005)

C'est dommage qu'on puisse plus parler politique même si je comprends cette décision.
Il était devenu difficile de modérer quand une personne se fait un plaisir de les pourrir par la provoc' 

J'ai passé dans cestheards d'excellents moments de débats avec des personnes que je n'aurai surement pas rencontré dans d'autres conditions. Ces discussions furent riches par la diversité des opinions exprimées, dans un cadre respectueux la plupart du temps.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Sonnyboy.....tu n'as as de poils sur le caillou??



Nan, rien... que dalle...


----------



## MrStone (22 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> La vieille trinité des sujets "dont on ne parle pas" (on se croirait chez Harry Potter) à savoir "Politique / religion / argent" déjà déconseillée au boulot (pour garder une entente "cordiale" entre collègues) vient maintenant nous casser les pieds sur MacGé.
> 
> Bon, je le comprend, au vu de certains posts (et je comprend aussi que les modérateurs aient autre chose à foutre de leurs journées qu'effacer des posts véreux).
> 
> ...





Si tu veux on peut parler argent 
Combien tu gagnes ?


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Nan, rien... que dalle...


Chauve qui peut, voilà sonnyboy !


----------



## Chef-de-Secte (22 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage qu'on puisse plus parler politique même si je comprends cette décision.
> Il était devenu difficile de modérer quand une personne se fait un plaisir de les pourrir par la provoc'
> 
> J'ai passé dans cestheards d'excellents moments de débats avec des personnes que je n'aurai surement pas rencontré dans d'autres conditions. Ces discussions furent riches par la diversité des opinions exprimées, dans un cadre respectueux la plupart du temps.



c'est des méthodes d'un autre age ça...(suivez mon regard) rejet de ses responsabilités et désignation d'un coupable.

tu caftais tes petits camarades jadis ?


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux on peut parler argent
> Combien tu gagnes ?


D'habitude, je répond à cette question quand on me la pose...
Mais je ne suis pas sûr que ça soit le bon endroit


----------



## bompi (22 Septembre 2005)

C'est marrant (?), Chef-de-secte me fait penser, par la délicatesse de ses propos, trahissant une ouverture d'esprit apparemment défaillante, à l'olibrius que je suis obligé de m'appuyer tous les jours au boulot.
C'est un peu dur de devoir supporter les propos nauséeux au travail ET dans les moments plus "détente" ...

Il ne s'agit pas simplement de politique, mais de haine en général (fatigants, les gars, fatigants !)

Et comment je vais faire pour dire à AdrienHB qu'il est libéral


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage qu'on puisse plus parler politique



Vraiment pas tant que ça, s'il était apparu des idées géniales, je dis pas...

Mais là, c'est du lu, relu, et rerelu...

De plus ici, impossible parler travail sans parler imigration, impossible de parler droits de femmes dans les pays ou il faut en parler sans tomber sur une furie qui confond ses expériences celles des autres, impossible de parler préférence sexuelle sans tomber sur ceux qui confondent homosexualité et "grande cause nationale"...

Donc vraiment moi, perso, je regrette pas qu'on ferme ces sujets.


----------



## Chef-de-Secte (22 Septembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant (?), Chef-de-secte me fait penser, par la délicatesse de ses propos, trahissant une ouverture d'esprit apparemment défaillante, à l'olibrius que je suis obligé de m'appuyer tous les jours au boulot.
> C'est un peu dur de devoir supporter les propos nauséeux au travail ET dans les moments plus "détente" ...
> 
> Il ne s'agit pas simplement de politique, mais de haine en général (fatigants, les gars, fatigants !)
> ...



il serait judicieux pour pondre un tel message sur mon compte que tu l'argumentes avec le message incriminé. 

C'est lequel ? Quelle phrase ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> D'habitude, je répond à cette question quand on me la pose...
> Mais je ne suis pas sûr que ça soit le bon endroit



Ben voyons...


----------



## rezba (22 Septembre 2005)

Chef-de-Secte a dit:
			
		

> faut arreter de lire l'encart psychologie de Marie-Claire.  :mouais:



Ah, désolé, vieux, mais c'est TOI que je vais arreter de lire.
Et tes avatars divers et variés également, sans plus me poser de question. 

Dites au revoir à Chef-de-secte, il va voir ailleurs s'il peut y faire gourou.


----------



## Chef-de-Secte (22 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment pas tant que ça, s'il était apparu des idées géniales, je dis pas...
> 
> Mais là, c'est du lu, relu, et rerelu...
> 
> ...



Bien dit !!!

je regrette pas du tout cette décision. Depuis 2001, il y avait le 2 poids 2 mesures habituel sur ces questions et je suis content qu'un admin ait eu le courage de mettre en place une telle politique.


----------



## woulf (22 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Il était devenu difficile de modérer quand une personne se fait un plaisir de les pourrir par la provoc'



En même temps, un "troll" ça ne s'auto-nourrit pas... J'ai lu des réactions guère meilleures que ce à quoi elles étaient sensées répondre...


----------



## krystof (22 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, désolé, vieux, mais c'est TOI que je vais arreter de lire.
> Et tes avatars divers et variés également, sans plus me poser de question.
> 
> Dites au revoir à Chef-de-secte, il va voir ailleurs s'il peut y faire gourou.




Un ban en direct ! Chérie, vite, réveille les enfants...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

Chef-de-Secte a dit:
			
		

> Bien dit !!!
> 
> je regrette pas du tout cette décision. Depuis 2001, il y avait le 2 poids 2 mesures habituel sur ces questions et je suis content qu'un admin ait eu le courage de mettre en place une telle politique.



Aïe...

Merde, c'est pas tout à fait l'effet escompté...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, désolé, vieux, mais c'est TOI que je vais arreter de lire.
> Et tes avatars divers et variés également, sans plus me poser de question.
> 
> Dites au revoir à Chef-de-secte, il va voir ailleurs s'il peut y faire gourou.



Noooooon ; pitié pour lui, maître! Lui aussi il a été un petit enfant rose et fragile qui s'étonnait tous les jours devant les merveilles du monde qui s'étalaient sans cesse devant ses grand yeux éblouis et... 'Tain d'Adèle©! Mais qu'est-ce que je raconte, moi?  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Un ban en direct ! Chérie, vite, réveille les enfants...


J'ai encore le temps d'agiter la main ou c'est déjà fait ?  :rateau:


----------



## rezba (22 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Aïe...
> 
> Merde, c'est pas tout à fait l'effet escompté...



Si, je pense que c'est exactement ce qu'il voulait. Mais s'il avait été seul en cause, on se serait contenté de l'envoyer paître à chaque retour.
Mais comme le dit woulf, il y avait trop de monde pour le nourrir.
Et puis, en passant, il n'est pas le seul emmerdeur du moment.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, en passant, il n'est pas le seul emmerdeur du moment.



Ah non ça va pas recommencer !!!

J'ai rien fait moi !


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2005)

Juste deux petites remarques :

1) Comme je l'ai répété déjà à maintes fois (et d'autres avec moi), le choix de ce qui est autorisé/interdit relève de ceux qui gèrent MacGé : en premier les administrateurs, ensuite les modérateurs. Tout forumeur peut bien sûr avoir son opinion sur la chose mais le pouvoir est chez les admins puis les modos. C'est un fait et, comme souvent, les faits ont la peau dure   Donc si les hommes de pouvoir décident de fermer les sujets politiques, ils en ont parfaitement le droit quelle que soit l'opinion qu'on en ait.

2) Au vu des sujets politiques tolérés dans la dernière période, il me semble (je n'ai pas fait d'étude détaillée, je laisse ça à Rezba   ) que ces sujets démarrent presque toujours bien et que la dégradation se produit généralement quand le fil commence à vieillir (combien de temps lui faut-il pour vieillir, j'avoue que je ne saurais répondre comme un comique autrefois bien connu : "un certain temps"   ). Imaginons qu'un jour la décision d'autoriser à nouveau les sujets politiques soit prise, une suggestion pour éviter que les modérateurs ne se prennent la tête et ne perdent leur temps à surveiller les bêtises des garnements insupportables, serait peut-être de décréter que le sujet, politique ou devenu tel, n'a plus que x jours à vivre, par principe et sans discussion. Ça laisserait, peut-être, le temps à ceux qui veulent discuter de discuter sans laisser le temps à la situation de se dégrader.

Enfin disons que ce pourrait être une expérience de sciences politiques intéressante   

Sinon, pour finir sur une note trollesque, une suggestion pour le zapping : la citation de Sonny disant qu'il n'a pas compris !


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour finir sur une note trollesque, une suggestion pour le zapping : la citation de Sonny disant qu'il n'a pas compris !



Troudu©


----------



## krystof (22 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> une suggestion pour éviter que les modérateurs ne se prennent la tête et ne perdent leur temps à surveiller les bêtises des garnements insupportables, serait peut-être de décréter que le sujet, politique ou devenu tel, n'a plus que x jours à vivre, par principe et sans discussion. Ça laisserait, peut-être, le temps à ceux qui veulent discuter de discuter sans laisser le temps à la situation de se dégrader.




Ça pourrait aussi produire l'effet inverse : se précipiter dans le thread pour le pourrir, avant qu'il ne meurt.

Ça me fait penser aux pubs anglais qui ferment à minuit. Résultat, à 11 heures, tout le monde est déjà ivre mort


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Troudu©



Heuuuuu... Comme Avoria ; péni et anu ?


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Juste deux petites remarques :
> 
> 1) Comme je l'ai répété déjà à maintes fois (et d'autres avec moi), le choix de ce qui est autorisé/interdit relève de ceux qui gèrent MacGé : en premier les administrateurs, ensuite les modérateurs. Tout forumeur peut bien sûr avoir son opinion sur la chose mais le pouvoir est chez les admins puis les modos. C'est un fait et, comme souvent, les faits ont la peau dure   Donc si les hommes de pouvoir décident de fermer les sujets politiques, ils en ont parfaitement le droit quelle que soit l'opinion qu'on en ait.
> 
> ...


Qu'est-ce que j'aimerais écrire des trucs bien pesés et cohérent comme ça !!!
Sauf pour le point 1 : oui, on accepte les règles, mais on donne quand même son avis. Qui sait ? Rezba pourrait fléchir et autoriser certaines formes de débat politique (ton point 2 auquel j'adhère en ajoutant qu'on pourrait aussi mettre une limite en nombre de post par personne : qui n'a jamais exposé le même avis dans dix posts différents ? (pas moi en tout cas, même si j'essaye d'éviter))


----------



## danar (22 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment pas tant que ça, s'il était apparu des idées géniales, je dis pas...
> 
> Mais là, c'est du lu, relu, et rerelu...
> 
> ...



on n'est pas obligé de fréquenter tous les sujets. Ceux qui ne m'intéressent pas, je les laisse à d'autres. Je ne comprend visiblement rien.


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça pourrait aussi produire l'effet inverse : se précipiter dans le thread pour le pourrir, avant qu'il ne meurt.
> 
> Ça me fait penser aux pubs anglais qui ferment à minuit. Résultat, à 11 heures, tout le monde est déjà ivre mort



C'est bien pour ça que j'ai parlé d'expérimentation   
Les résultats ne sont pas garantis tant qu'on n'a pas fait l'expérience


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuu... Comme Avoria ; péni et anu ?



Exact...

Pasti aussi..

Et coucou


----------



## rezba (22 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> 2) Au vu des sujets politiques tolérés dans la dernière période, il me semble (je n'ai pas fait d'étude détaillée, je laisse ça à Rezba  ) que ces sujets démarrent presque toujours bien et que la dégradation se produit généralement quand le fil commence à vieillir (combien de temps lui faut-il pour vieillir, j'avoue que je ne saurais répondre comme un comique autrefois bien connu : "un certain temps"  ). Imaginons qu'un jour la décision d'autoriser à nouveau les sujets politiques soit prise, une suggestion pour éviter que les modérateurs ne se prennent la tête et ne perdent leur temps à surveiller les bêtises des garnements insupportables, serait peut-être de décréter que le sujet, politique ou devenu tel, n'a plus que x jours à vivre, par principe et sans discussion. Ça laisserait, peut-être, le temps à ceux qui veulent discuter de discuter sans laisser le temps à la situation de se dégrader.
> 
> Enfin disons que ce pourrait être une expérience de sciences politiques intéressante



Faut dire que y'a beaucoup de nettoyage, au début, donc on a l'impression que c'est plus clean que cela n'est.
Mais l'_expérience_ pourrait être intéressante. Ou alors, on trouve un hack qui permette de limiter le nombre de posts dans un même fil. Au bout de quatre fois, tu n'as plus le droit. Si t'as dit quatre conneries, tant pis, de toutes façons, c'était déja trop. Si t'as déja causé, tu recauses plus, Salut. 

Pas mal. :rateau:





> Sinon, pour finir sur une note trollesque, une suggestion pour le zapping : la citation de Sonny disant qu'il n'a pas compris !



Un échange d'anthologie !


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, un "troll" ça ne s'auto-nourrit pas... J'ai lu des réactions guère meilleures que ce à quoi elles étaient sensées répondre...



J'ai lu des choses plus bêtes que ça   
Et ça peut être valable pour des fils non politiques.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

danar a dit:
			
		

> on n'est pas obligé de fréquenter tous les sujets. Ceux qui ne m'intéressent pas, je les laisse à d'autres. Je ne comprend visiblement rien.



Ben oui, mais pour quelqu'un comme moi, faut imaginer le pouvoir d'attraction qu'ont ces sujets...

C'est la poule aux oeufs d'or, j'ai même pas besoin d'ajouter des conneries, ça en est déjà plein !!!


----------



## woulf (22 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Imaginons qu'un jour la décision d'autoriser à nouveau les sujets politiques soit prise, une suggestion pour éviter que les modérateurs ne se prennent la tête et ne perdent leur temps à surveiller les bêtises des garnements insupportables, serait peut-être de décréter que le sujet, politique ou devenu tel, n'a plus que x jours à vivre, par principe et sans discussion. Ça laisserait, peut-être, le temps à ceux qui veulent discuter de discuter sans laisser le temps à la situation de se dégrader.



Dans ce cas, les sujets se mettraient à pourrir plus vite, tu ne crois pas ?


----------



## krystof (22 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien pour ça que j'ai parlé d'expérimentation
> Les résultats ne sont pas garantis tant qu'on n'a pas fait l'expérience




Bon, bah pour le prochain thread politique, je réserve 10 posts


----------



## woulf (22 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bon, bah pour le prochain thread politique, je réserve 10 posts



Tu préfères pas un post avec 10 phrases plutôt ?


----------



## Spyro (22 Septembre 2005)

danar a dit:
			
		

> on n'est pas obligé de fréquenter tous les sujets.


Les modos si !!!  
Ils doivent même lire mes posts !  
Les pauvres !


----------



## danar (22 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, mais pour quelqu'un comme moi, faut imaginer le pouvoir d'attraction qu'ont ces sujets...
> 
> C'est la poule aux oeufs d'or, j'ai même pas besoin d'ajouter des conneries, ça en est déjà plein !!!



ah, enfin un truc qui m'a fait rire, merci sonnyboy :love:


----------



## krystof (22 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Tu préfères pas un post avec 10 phrases plutôt ?




10 phrases dans un post ??!!!

T'es fou ou quoi ? Personne ne les lira


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuu... Comme Avoria ; péni et anu ?



J'espère que Sonny va m'expliquer tout ça !   

Sinon, pour le zapping, krystof a pondu aussi un bel oeuf :



			
				 krystof a dit:
			
		

> Un ban en direct ! Chérie, vite, réveille les enfants...



Ce thread est d'une richesse étonnante !


----------



## rezba (22 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> on trouve un hack qui permette de limiter le nombre de posts dans un même fil. Au bout de quatre fois, tu n'as plus le droit. Si t'as dit quatre conneries, tant pis, de toutes façons, c'était déja trop. Si t'as déja causé, tu recauses plus, Salut.





			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bon, bah pour le prochain thread politique, je réserve 10 posts



T'es vraiment un marchand de tapis. On a a peine commencé à discuter que déjà tu négocies.


----------



## krystof (22 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'es vraiment un marchand de tapis. On a a peine commencé à discuter que déjà tu négocies.




Que veux-tu, c'est plus fort que moi.

Bon, 9, mais pas un de moins


----------



## krystof (22 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour le zapping, krystof a pondu aussi un bel oeuf :




Désolé, mais je ne peux pas m'auto-zappingué


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

Allons, allons pour dire trois conneries de je pense qu'un post me suffira, je le préparerai à l'avance, je l'écrirai dans Word pour corriger les fautes et faire chier rezba...


----------



## rezba (22 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Allons, allons pour dire trois conneries de je pense qu'un post me suffira, je le préparerai à l'avance, je l'écrirai dans Word pour corriger les fautes et faire chier rezba...



Corrige les fautes dans word si tu veux, mais fais gaffe au copier-coller de Word à l'UBB, ça nique les accents....


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Corrige les fautes dans word si tu veux, mais fais gaffe au copier-coller de Word à l'UBB, ça nique les accents....



J'y comprends rien à ces histoires (zapping) alors j'ai décidé de ne plus corriger les fautes...


----------



## krystof (22 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'y comprends à ces histoires (zapping)




Manifestement, ça enlève aussi des mots. Dur ce midi, non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2005)

Des fois, je fais un rêve j'imagine tout le monde, chacun incognito, dans un vrai bar. "Et j'essuie les vers au fond du café ; la la la la la la la la" ... :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, mais je ne peux pas m'auto-zappingu*é*



Je voulais pas...mais finalement...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> D'habitude, je répond à cette question quand on me la pose...
> Mais je ne suis pas sûr que ça soit le bon endroit




oui parler de son propre salaire en france et en suisse c'est plutot mal vu 

pour ma propre experience et celle de mon epoux , au moment d'embauche souvent on nous a dit  
"je souhaiterai que les termes de votre  contrat et le salaire ne soit pas divulgué "


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Des fois, je fais un rêve j'imagine tout le monde, chacun incognito, dans un vrai bar. "Et j'essuie les vers au fond du café ; la la la la la la la la" ... :love:


Tu veux ouvrir une paillote pour cagoulés?


----------



## krystof (22 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais pas...mais finalement...




Pourtant, j'ai bien cherché dans mon Bescherelle, mais j'ai pas trouvé.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui parler de son propre salaire en france et en suisse c'est plutot mal vu
> 
> pour ma propre experience et celle de mon epoux , au moment d'embauche souvent on nous a dit
> "je souhaiterai que les termes de votre  contrat et le salaire ne soit pas divulgué "



Moi, jamais de la vie j'ai entendu un truc pareil...

Au contraire, le pognon c'est un des sujets dont on parle le plus... car c'est le plus important.


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi, jamais de la vie j'ai entendu un truc pareil...
> 
> Au contraire, le pognon c'est un des sujets dont on parle le plus... car c'est le plus important.



T'es qu'un sale matérialiste.......l'argent c'est vulgaire..tout le monde en a .


----------



## jahrom (22 Septembre 2005)

Alors moi, j'ai offert un iPod Nano à Sarkozy. (blanc car il aime pas le noir)
Je pense que Devillepin est jaloux.
D'après vous dois je lui en offrir un aussi aussi ? De quelle couleur ?
Et y aura t il un iPod Nano rouge pour Buffet ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## krystof (22 Septembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> T'es qu'un sale matérialiste.......l'argent c'est vulgaire..tout le monde en a .




Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre là. Tu peux préciser ?

Promis, je ne rentrerai pas dans la polémique.


----------



## rezba (22 Septembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> T'es qu'un sale matérialiste.......l'argent c'est vulgaire..tout le monde en a .



Ah bon ? Oui, c'est vrai. C'est juste une question de quantité... 

Ça me rappelle cet homme admirable qui disait : _Si l'argent ne fais pas le bonheur, alors rendez-le !_


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Septembre 2005)

Je viens de plonger dans ma poche.....3¤ 82 cent.....hier un peu plus .demain un peu moins


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui parler de son propre salaire en france et en suisse c'est plutot mal vu
> 
> pour ma propre experience et celle de mon epoux , au moment d'embauche souvent on nous a dit
> "je souhaiterai que les termes de votre  contrat et le salaire ne soit pas divulgué "


Le problème est que beaucoup de gens focalisent là dessus, comme si c'était l'unique caractéristique définissant un individu - annoncer son salaire, c'est souvent avoir la jalousie de la moitié de l'assistance et le mépris de l'autre moitié.

Et bien sûr que les entreprises encouragent ce tabou : quand on ne sait pas que tous les autres gagnent plus que soi pour le même taff, on est moins enclin à demander une augmentation.

Donc, comme je n'ai pas de clause de confidentialité dans mon contrat de travail à ce sujet, j'ai pris le parti de répondre à la question quand elle est posée de vive voix ou en MP - après si la réponse ne plait pas, tant pis, il ne fallait pas poser la question.


----------



## rezba (22 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Donc, comme je n'ai pas de clause de confidentialité dans mon contrat de travail à ce sujet, ...




Comme la plupart d'entre elles, hormis quelques métiers et quelques secteurs d'activité définis par là loi, ces clauses de confidentialité sont, en Europe, toutes illégales. Donc non-avenues.


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Le problème est que beaucoup de gens focalisent là dessus, comme si c'était l'unique caractéristique définissant un individu - annoncer son salaire,


Non ,il y a aussi comme question: iBook ou PowerBook?


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Septembre 2005)

Rezba   toi qui est modo   tu peux demander à ton collègue qui gère "vous êtes ici" qu'il me donne un coup de main..merci d'avance


----------



## Bilbo (22 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> oui, on accepte les règles, mais on donne quand même son avis.


C'est quand je vois des posts comme ça qu'une pointe de nostalgie me taquine. 


			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> on trouve un hack qui permette de limiter le nombre de posts dans un même fil. Au bout de quatre fois, tu n'as plus le droit. Si t'as dit quatre conneries, tant pis, de toutes façons, c'était déja trop. Si t'as déja causé, tu recauses plus, Salut.


Une définition intéressante du post utile ...





			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu des choses plus bêtes que ça
> Et ça peut être valable pour des fils non politiques.


... et une conséquence inéluctable : la fermeture du Bar pour cause de fréquentation quasi nulle.   

À+


----------



## rezba (22 Septembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Rezba toi qui est modo tu peux demander à ton collègue qui gère "vous êtes ici" qu'il me donne un coup de main..merci d'avance



Ah non, t'as qu'à demander aux modos de Vous êtes ici.


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Comme la plupart d'entre elles, hormis quelques métiers et quelques secteurs d'activité définis par là loi, ces clauses de confidentialité sont, en Europe, toutes illégales. Donc non-avenues.


Pas d'accord......l'illégalité d'un contrat te permet de ne pas y adhérer  mais si tu signes c'est parfaitement valable


----------



## jahrom (22 Septembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'accord......l'illégalité d'un contrat te permet de ne pas y adhérer mais si tu signes c'est parfaitement valable



Faux, au conseil des prud'hommes l'employeur perdra.


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Comme la plupart d'entre elles, hormis quelques métiers et quelques secteurs d'activité définis par là loi, ces clauses de confidentialité sont, en Europe, toutes illégales. Donc non-avenues.


coola lex, sed lex


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

tss, tss, ce qui est illégal le reste. Une clause abusive dans un contrat ne le rendra pas forcément nul, mais cette clause ne pourra pas être utilisée en cas de litige.


----------



## rezba (22 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> tss, tss, ce qui est illégal le reste. Une clause abusive dans un contrat ne le rendra pas forcément nul, mais cette clause ne pourra pas être utilisée en cas de litige.



Absolumenthe-à-l'eau.


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Absolumenthe-à-l'eau.



Donc nous sommespartiellement d'accord.....Reste à plaider.
PS: C'est qui le modo de vous êtes........


----------



## rezba (22 Septembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand je vois des posts comme ça qu'une pointe de nostalgie me taquine.



Tu t'ennuies ? 




> Une définition intéressante du post utile ......


's'pas ? 



> et une conséquence inéluctable : la fermeture du Bar pour cause de fréquentation quasi nulle.
> 
> À+



En parlant de sujet intéressant, t'aurais pas reçu un mail de moi, ces derniers jours ?


----------



## rezba (22 Septembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> PS: C'est qui le modo de vous êtes........



Lorsque tu regardes un forum, en bas à droite, dans un petit cadre, tu as le nom des modos du forum. Pour vous êtes ici, tu peux pas te tromper, les modos ont leur nom écrit dans une espèce de couleur violine...


----------



## Bilbo (22 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de sujet intéressant, t'aurais pas reçu un mail de moi, ces derniers jours ?


Si, mais mon haut débit ne marche que depuis deux petites heures pour je ne sais pas pour combien de temps.  Je déjeune et je te réponds. 

À+


----------



## rezba (22 Septembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Si, mais mon haut débit ne marche que depuis deux petites heures pour je ne sais pas pour combien de temps.  Je déjeune et je te réponds.
> 
> À+


 C'est pas pressé, non plus. Je vais pas t'obliger à pédaler pour avoir ta connection...


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque tu regardes un forum, en bas à droite, dans un petit cadre, tu as le nom des modos du forum. Pour vous êtes ici, tu peux pas te tromper, les modos ont leur nom écrit dans une espèce de couleur violine...


Merci

PS:Foguenne n'était pas mal non plus........bof


----------



## Grug (22 Septembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'accord......l'illégalité d'un contrat te permet de ne pas y adhérer  mais si tu signes c'est parfaitement valable


 ben en vrai : non.

un contrat illegal se casse sans trop de difficulté, mais avec beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup de patience.
(du coup, à moins d'avoir les epaules solides, il vaut meiux ne pas les signer, car effectivement il est valable tant qu'il n'a pas été reconnu juridiquement comme nul.)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'accord......l'illégalité d'un contrat te permet de ne pas y adhérer  mais si tu signes c'est parfaitement valable




tu es sur ? sur tous type de contrat ? sur toutes les clauses? 

c'etait  pas un contrat de travail mais un de locations immobiliere ..
le proprio avait mis n'importe quoi comme indice sur l'augmentation legale ...
au moment de cette augmentation (donc 1 ans apres avoir signé le bail) le proprietaire,  meme  si pas content,  a du se plier a une augmentation normale et pas fantaisiste


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2005)

et les sujets sur les suisses ?


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et les sujets sur les suisses ?


On a fait une croix dessus


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et les sujets sur les suisses ?




chocolat , neige/montagne, horologes ou banques ?

quelle direction tu preferes ?


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et les sujets sur les suisses ?


Vaut mieux éviter, il parait qu'il y en a quelques uns dans le coin.


----------



## rezba (22 Septembre 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben en vrai : non.
> 
> un contrat illegal se casse sans trop de difficulté, mais avec beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup de patience.
> (du coup, à moins d'avoir les epaules solides, il vaut meiux ne pas les signer, car effectivement il est valable tant qu'il n'a pas été reconnu juridiquement comme nul.)



C'est surtout vrai en droit du travail français, parce que c'est une justice lente. En droit des affaires, ça peut-être beaucoup plus rapide. Et en droit administratif, carrément traité dans l'urgence.
Mais la justice du travail reste une justice longue, c'est vrai. Quand je pense qu'une de mes copines a mis quatre ans à gagner aux prudhommes alors qu'elle s'était faite licencier économique d'un CDI pendant son congé maternité !


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et les sujets sur les suisses ?



ça depend de quel canton.......


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu es sur ? sur tous type de contrat ? sur toutes les clauses?
> 
> c'etait  pas un contrat de travail mais un de locations immobiliere ..
> le proprio avait mis n'importe quoi comme indice sur l'augmentation legale ...
> au moment de cette augmentation (donc 1 ans apres avoir signé le bail) le proprietaire,  meme  si pas content,  a du se plier a une augmentation normale et pas fantaisiste


Bonjour Robertav
En Belgique (code Napoléon....le même qu'en France ou à peu pres) Exemple:Il est interdit,au propriétaire, d'obliger le locataire d'un lieu de payer les impôts foncier des locaux qu'il occupe.
Si sur le bail la clause est ajoutée, obligeant le payement du foncier par le locataire c'est accepté de bonne foi. C'est déjà arrivé...surtout quand c'est devenu illégal.....pour des baux qui courraient.

PS:Les lapins ne courent pas...ils font des bonds quand ils ont peur et ensuite oublient pourquoi ils sautaient et s'arretent....Poser un lapin, c'est oublier d'aller à son rendez vous.
Ce sont les lièvres qui courent.


----------



## rezba (22 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et les sujets sur les suisses ?



Les suisses n'éxistent pas. La preuve, le petit suisse est un fromage normand.


----------



## Spyro (22 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et les sujets sur les suisses ?


C'est pas hors charte ?  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les suisses n'éxistent pas. La preuve, le petit suisse est un fromage normand.



Tu te rends pas compte*! tu viens de résoudre la question qui empêche globalcut de dormir*:

À l'origine, les petits suisses étaient vendus dans une fine bande de papier et placés par six dans de petites caissettes de bois.


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les suisses n'éxistent pas. La preuve, le petit suisse est un fromage normand.


Et les 3 Suisses ?
(si ils sont belges, je déprime)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Et les 3 Suisses ?
> (si ils sont belges, je déprime)



bah ...  il se disent international


----------



## rennesman (22 Septembre 2005)

c'est comme a table chez ma grand mere, on peut parler ni politique ni religion ni cul! alors on bouffe....on commente le ciel, on s'échange nos météos.c'est joisse!....


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bah ...  il se disent international


Oh la vache !!!
"Les 3 suisses internationnal" - comment que ça pête !!!!!!!

Mais si l'argent vient de l'internationnal, ce sont bien des suisses.


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme a table chez ma grand mere, on peut parler ni politique ni religion ni cul! alors on bouffe....on commente le ciel, on s'échange nos météos.c'est joisse!....


Mais non, mais non.
Tu n'as qu'à ouvrir un fil "Le temps qu'il fait chez vous"
Tu verras, assez vite, il y aura les tenants du "il fait beau" qui insulterons ceux du "il ne fait pas beau" en les traîtant d'indécrotables pessimistes tandis que sonnyboy raillera les premiers sur leur côté "youpee, youpee tout va bien" alors qu'on sait bien que le monde est merdique, merde !
Et puis Patochman viendra engueuler nos pensées plates et inoriginales (parce que c'est vrai que le monde est merdique, merde !)
Supermoquette dira des trucs en une ligne - si possible de cul ou j'ai rien compris
JPTK nous dira ce qu'il pense du marketing de la météo,
Luc G et rezba nous rappellerons tout ce qu'ils savent sur la science météorologique
Ikool dira n'importe quoi en cherchant pitopyablement à être drôle - ou des pensées déjà pensé par d'autres mais qu'il fera semblant de croire siennes.
Et tant d'autres.

Au moins dix pages...


----------



## rezba (22 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Et les 3 Suisses ?
> (si ils sont belges, je déprime)



Ils sont pas belges, mais ils sont lillois. Tu peux commencer à déprimer tout de suite. Tu veux que je te mette sur une liste de spameurs qui vendent du prozac à pas cher ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Les suisses n'éxistent pas. La preuve, le petit suisse est un fromage normand.



Faux!!! le petit Suisse est en fait à la base un mini bruccio... Une invention typiquement Corse dont l'idée a été bassement détournée et copiée par les Normands!!! piiiiiiraaaaaaates!!!


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont pas belges, mais ils sont lillois. Tu peux commencer à déprimer tout de suite. Tu veux que je te mette sur une liste de spameurs qui vendent du prozac à pas cher ?


Arghhhhhhh !
Et moi qui ai passé mon enfance à les croires suisses...
'tain, on ne peut plus se fier à rien, alors !


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont pas belges, mais ils sont lillois. Tu peux commencer à déprimer tout de suite. Tu veux que je te mette sur une liste de spameurs qui vendent du prozac à pas cher ?


Non merci pour le prozac.
Ce n'est pas pour balancer, mais question déprime, j'aurais toujours l'air con à côté de ça


----------



## macelene (22 Septembre 2005)

Heureusement que le forum de MAcGé...   a des petits coins secrets  qui font que lorsque l'on tombe sur tous ces sujets déprimants... ... on a le choix... d'aller voir ailleurs...


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que le forum de MAcGé...   a des petits coins secrets  qui font que lorsque l'on tombe sur tous ces sujets déprimants... ... on a le choix... d'aller voir ailleurs...


Tiens, je l'ai déjà lu quelque part, celui là...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que le forum de MAcGé...   a des petits coins secrets  qui font que lorsque l'on tombe sur tous ces sujets déprimants... ... on a le choix... d'aller voir ailleurs...



Secrets, secrets...

Moi je dirais plutot payants...
    

Enfin tout le monde s'y retrouve...c'est le principal...


----------



## macelene (22 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Secrets, secrets...
> 
> Moi je dirais plutot payants...
> 
> ...



ah mais je ne parlais pas des forums secrets...à entrée payante...   SonnyTrucLove©...    


Et puis toi aussi... tu as ton petit coin secret...


----------



## N°6 (22 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je te mette sur une liste de spameurs qui vendent du prozac à pas cher ?



Maintenant que tu t'es trahi, si tu pouvais me désinscrire...


----------



## N°6 (22 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et puis toi aussi... tu as ton petit coin secret...



D'ordinaire on dit un jardin, c'est plus poétique...


----------



## macelene (22 Septembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> D'ordinaire on dit un jardin, c'est plus poétique...



 avec lui la poésie...


----------



## rezba (22 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ah mais je ne parlais pas des forums secrets...à entrée payante...   SonnyTrucLove©...
> 
> 
> Et puis toi aussi... tu as ton petit coin secret...



On dit "son petit trou secret". 

Bon, je vous laisse, il faut que j'efface des doublons, y'a macelene qui fait rien qu'à poster des trucs deux fois.


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On dit "son petit trou secret".
> 
> Bon, je vous laisse, il faut que j'efface des doublons, y'a macelene qui fait rien qu'à poster des trucs deux fois.


Et oui, partir de la politique pour aboutir au "petit trou secret" de sonnyboy...
Il était grand temps de l'interdire


----------



## quetzalk (22 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, partir de la politique pour aboutir au "petit trou secret" de sonnyboy...
> Il était grand temps de l'interdire



C'est marrant quand j'ai laissé ce thread ce matin ça frémissait, ça tremblotait comme un arbre avant la tempête, on sentait tous les trolls en train d'enduire de lâcheté haineuse leur clavier frileux, les modos en rangs serrés en train de tricoter une dernière fois leurs filets, les nioubies en train de tenter de poster un truc intelligent pour se faire remarquer, les plus anciens se gratter la tête, mettre un doigt dans le thread - ouh ! elle est froide ce matin ! - avant de plonger, peut-être... 

Tout était prêt, la pression à son comble, le public en liesse aux premières loges...

Et puis rien ou si peu, et on se retrouve à parler jardinage secret (le petit coin autrefois c'était au fond du jardin, secret ou pas   ), un peu météo, presque football, ça s'est bien passé vos vacances, oh ben il a fait chaud mais on était mieux qu'au boulot, etc, etc... La misère. Rien.

Bon allez, finalement, va p'têt falloir les réouvrir ces sujets politiques...  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

Bah, il y a des gens qui bossent, à l'occasion.
Sauf, moi, je suis en plein recrutement  donc j'attends que ça vienne à moi... C'est long


----------



## rennesman (22 Septembre 2005)

en meme temps, comme disait Montesquieu, une démocratie sans débat est une démocratie qui se meurt.


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> en meme temps, comme disait Montesquieu, une démocratie sans débat est une démocratie qui se meurt.


sonnyboy sans des bas, son petit trou secret a froid !


----------



## quetzalk (22 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> (...) une démocratie (...)



*Pas de politique on t'a dit !!!*


----------



## rennesman (22 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> sonnyboy sans des bas, son petit trou secret a froid !



y porte des bas sonnyboy? bizarre...je l'imaginais pas en tutu-ballerines, plutot en jog-pantoufles...


----------



## Fulvio (22 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> en meme temps, comme disait Montesquieu, une démocratie sans débat est une démocratie qui se meurt.



En même temps, on s'en fout un peu...


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

bon, et si on parlait cul.....


----------



## Bilbo (22 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, et si on parlait cul.....


OK. Vas-y, tombe le futal. 

À+


----------



## rennesman (22 Septembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, on s'en fout un peu...



Comme disait steevie du Loft dans ses mémoires d'un bourricot  'Les ceux-la qui s'en foutent de tout et qui croivent tout savoir , c'est pas fun'


----------



## Luc G (22 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, finalement, va p'têt falloir les réouvrir ces sujets politiques...  :mouais:  :mouais:



Qu'importe le sujet, pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Comme disait steevie du Loft dans ses mémoires d'un bourricot  'Les ceux-la qui s'en foutent de tout et qui croivent tout savoir , c'est pas fun'


Je préférais Montesquieu...
Question grand eccart, tu es le Jean-Claude Van Damme de la citation !
L'avantage avec Steevie c'est que personne ne pourras t'accuser de parler politique.


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> OK. Vas-y, tombe le futal.
> 
> À+




déja...? 
tu veux pas qu'on boive un verre d'abord..... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## rezba (22 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> en meme temps, comme disait Montesquieu, une démocratie sans débat est une démocratie qui se meurt.



Pas grave, nos forums ne sont pas une démocratie. 

Edith de Montpellier : Oups, pardon, lupus, je t'avais pas vu.


----------



## bompi (22 Septembre 2005)

Hé bin ... Je pensais pas que le fil durerait 9 pages.
Je muse de-ci de-là et reviens : c'est encore ouvert et RennesMan nous jacte du Montesquieu.

Hé bé ...

Donc, Rezba, si on ferme le thread des politiciens du dimanche, on peut ouvrir un thread de la philosophie, hein, dis ?
Après tout, on pourrait faire un bar philosophique à l'intérieur du bar MacGé, non ? C'était à la mode, ces trucs là, il y a peu.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

haaaaa , ben non  alors !!!      

j'ai pas fait philo moi      !!!  

pendant que vous trainassez la dedans , 
moi j"en etait  a mes calculs laborieux pour construire un pont qui tient debut 
ou  une estimation d'un domaine forestier !!!  :mouais:  

elle est pas juste la vie !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaa , ben non  alors !!!
> 
> j'ai pas fait philo moi      !!!
> 
> ...



bah, du moment qu'il y a bar.....phylo ou pas.....ça reste un bar.........


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Qu'importe le sujet, pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse



Diogène ou Machiavel ?


----------



## rennesman (22 Septembre 2005)

De diogene on va pouvoir irresistiblement glisser vers les péripatéticiens..ce qui est une aubaine


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> De diogene on va pouvoir irresistiblement glisser vers les péripatéticiens..ce qui est une aubaine



J'étais plutôt dans la politique


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'étais plutôt dans la politique


Bah, tout ça c'est du même tonneau


----------



## macelene (22 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaa , ben non  alors !!!
> 
> j'ai pas fait philo moi      !!!
> 
> ...



   oui mais bon...  Qu'un se désigne pour nous lancer un sujet de philo...  et on verra bien...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

La philo c'est pour les fiottes.


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La philo c'est pour les fiottes.


C'est pas plutôt la poésie ?


----------



## macelene (22 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La philo c'est pour les fiottes.



*Oui oui je sais...*


----------



## iKool (22 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Oui oui je sais...*


'tain, on dirait quasimodo - si tu souffles, y tombe en arrière !
Mais y fait de la philo Arnold ?
A oui, la métaphysique du retour éternel ("I'll be back!") c'est de lui.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plutôt la poésie ?



Aussi, aussi...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Oui oui je sais...*



Même en me forçant j'arrive pas a être aussi nase...


----------



## quetzalk (22 Septembre 2005)

on nous dit de pas parler politique et vlan ! vous nous sortez un gouverneur de Californie...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

Vous, vous...

Elle surtout...

Faut pas mélanger les torchons et les serviettes...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2005)

marrant entre le boulot et ici les posts d'édith ne disent plus la même chose, et le reste continue...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> marrant entre le boulot et ici les posts d'édith ne disent plus la même chose, et le reste continue...



C'est Rezba que tu appelles Edith ???


----------



## supermoquette (22 Septembre 2005)

Nan...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Septembre 2005)

Il est pas d'ici ou quoi ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nan...



Nano ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est pas d'ici ou quoi ?



Quoi


----------



## da capo (22 Septembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Nano ?


On me 'mande ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> On me 'mande ?



c'est toi edith ?


----------



## y&b (23 Septembre 2005)

tiens, j'ai un info people, y parait que le fils de De Villepin c'est fait interpeler suite à une altercation avec "une autre bande du 16 ème", mais le raport du commisaire aurait disparu ...


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2005)

bof, bof, ça date de mardi ou mercredi... Et on s'en tamponne qu'un mannequin débutant se fasse décoiffer dans le XVIème.


----------



## l'Ahesse (23 Septembre 2005)

En fait on s'en tamponne que ce soit dans le XVIème. Et qu'il se fasse décoiffer aussi, non ?


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2005)

l'Ahesse a dit:
			
		

>


Préparez vos mouchoirs :rateau:


----------



## l'Ahesse (23 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Préparez vos mouchoirs



Starmac, ce smiley que tu mets dans le corps de ce qui serait une citation de moi, je ne l'ai pas utilisé. Je te dirais bien ô combien ça me gonfle, ce genre de manip, mais je t'aime bien, starmac.
Edite donc ton post, tu passeras moins pour un truand aux yeux de ceux qui auront lu la fin. Parce que ce n'est pas de ce smiley-là que parle ce fil.


----------



## da capo (23 Septembre 2005)

trop tard pour l'édition, l'Ahesse (comme A.S. de secteur ?), les trois heures se écoulées alors que je dormais du sommeil des braves (...).
Si j'ai pu te déplaire, excuse-m'en.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Septembre 2005)

*Paix et amour*
mes enfants.


----------



## Bilbo (23 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Paix et amour*
> mes enfants.


Dans un fil traitant de politique ? La belle blague. 

À+


----------



## N°6 (23 Septembre 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Dans un fil traitant de politique ? La belle blague.
> 
> À+



Tu sais bien qu'il n'a pas toute sa tête !  Il fallait lire

*L'UMP est amour*
mes enfants


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2005)

"quelle analyse   critique le socialisme fait -il du capitalisme?"

voila ce que fifille doit developper pour lundi prochain ....
meme a l'ecole la politique n'echappe pas !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> "quelle analyse   critique le socialisme fait -il du capitalisme?"
> 
> voila ce que fifille doit developper pour lundi prochain ....
> meme a l'ecole la politique n'echappe pas !!!



molgow réclame le privilège de rédiger la réponse...


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Septembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> molgow réclame le privilège de rédiger la réponse...


Deuz' !!!


----------



## rennesman (23 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> "quelle analyse   critique le socialisme fait -il du capitalisme?"
> 
> voila ce que fifille doit developper pour lundi prochain ....
> meme a l'ecole la politique n'echappe pas !!!



c'est pas bien dur , c'est niveau troisieme..keynes et tutti quanti.... la crise de 29 , l'offre et la demande.....patati patata....c'est de l'économie bas de gamme...meme sonnyboy sait ça...c'est dire.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Septembre 2005)

Ah putain rennesman, de retour... j'adore ce type...

Quand il est là je peux dire les pires saloperies, c'est lui qui prend à la fin...


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah putain rennesman, de retour... j'adore ce type...
> 
> Quand il est là je peux dire les pires saloperies, c'est lui qui prend à la fin...



Et sinon, tu crois qu'il aura une bonne note ?    
Enfin, apparemment il connait le programme de troisième, c'est pas comme moi !


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, tu crois qu'il aura une bonne note ?
> Enfin, apparemment il connait le programme de troisième, c'est pas comme moi !



enfin toi au moins tu sais que c'est du niveau troisieme....


----------



## da capo (24 Septembre 2005)

rennesman l'avait écrit


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> enfin toi au moins tu sais que c'est du niveau troisieme....



Ben non, pas le moins du monde (ma troisième ça remonte à vieux !   ).
Faudra que je me renseigne : je ne savais pas qu'ils étudiaient Keynes les gamins maintenant, ils sont vachement doués !


----------



## da capo (24 Septembre 2005)

Je ne rappelle pas de ça non plus... j'ai atendu la fac pour entendre parler de lui.


----------



## rennesman (24 Septembre 2005)

la crise économique de 1929  c'est au programme en 3eme je crois ou en seconde, ..on étudie ça pour mieux comprendre le contexte de l'avenement de hilter au pouvoir.
bref bref....voila quelques coups de tournevis pour le recadrage.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> la crise économique de 1929  c'est au programme en 3eme je crois ou en seconde, ..on étudie ça pour mieux comprendre le contexte de l'avenement de hilter au pouvoir.
> bref bref....voila quelques coups de tournevis pour le recadrage.




desolé de te decevoir, le sujet n'etait pas sur la crise economique
ou alors fifille qui est en 1ere va prendre un zero pointé parce que elle 
ne parle pas du tout de cela


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Septembre 2005)

Que voilà des échanges de la plus haute volée.... 

Pas un pour rattrapper l'autre...


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour les leve tôt
.
Keynes..........celui de cityzen ?????? Il n'était pas républicain.


----------



## rennesman (24 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> desolé de te decevoir, le sujet n'etait pas sur la crise economique
> ou alors fifille qui est en 1ere va prendre un zero pointé parce que elle
> ne parle pas du tout de cela



Palsambleu!....c'est pas ce que j'ai dit!....keynes écrit et théorise sa critique du capitalisme en analysant les causes de la crise économique de 1929 aux états unis et c'est dans ce contexte qu'on entend parler de lui a l'école quand on est un eleve studieux et brillant comme votre serviteur, a la différence de ta fille!...VISIBLEMENT!
na!
c'est recadré.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Palsambleu!....c'est pas ce que j'ai dit!....keynes écrit et théorise sa critique du capitalisme en analysant les causes de la crise économique de 1929 aux états unis et c'est dans ce contexte qu'on entend parler de lui a l'école quand on est un eleve studieux et brillant comme votre serviteur, a la différence de ta fille!...VISIBLEMENT!
> na!
> c'est recadré.




ben bon, il faudrait continuer en allant plus loin que la troisieme monsieur de renne
et je repete , elle ne traite pas du  keynes ....

est que j'ai le droit monsieur le moderateur de mettre une copie du travail de  ma fifille
qui en ES option science po ? 


non ???? pas de politique meme sur les sujet qu'on apprend a l'ecole ??


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Septembre 2005)

Il est bon de recadrer parfois...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Septembre 2005)

heureusement que t'es scolairement brillant derennesman, parce que pour le reste y a du boulot...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> heureusement que t'es scolairement brillant derennesman, parce que pour le reste y a du boulot...




*C'est bien connu*
la culture c'est comme la confiture, ce sont ceux qui en ont le moins qui l'étalent le plus


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Septembre 2005)

Oui, enfin là il était pas tout seul non plus...


----------



## rezba (24 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, pas le moins du monde (ma troisième ça remonte à vieux !   ).
> Faudra que je me renseigne : je ne savais pas qu'ils étudiaient Keynes les gamins maintenant, ils sont vachement doués !



En tout cas, s'ils étudient Keynes, les gamins de troisième, c'est pas au moment où ils abordent l'histoire des idées socialistes...


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Septembre 2005)

bon, ben si on ne peut plus parler des théoriciens americains, il va falloir revenir aux fondamentaux, c'est à dire les Autrichiens, au moins on restera entre gens "civilisés".


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Septembre 2005)

au fait, quand je parle des autrichiens, je pense à Shumpeter bien entendu...


----------



## rennesman (24 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est bien connu*
> la culture c'est comme la confiture, ce sont ceux qui en ont le moins qui l'étalent le plus



Tu serais pas ce genre de mec qui fonctionne dans la vie avec un vingtain de dictons, maxime et autres proverbes de meme litron, que tu appliques mécaniquement a l'analyse de toutes les situations?
Tes références c'est Saint Coluche, Guy Carlier,Desproges ,Thierry le luron et la gouaille populaire?-c'est joisse!
quel joyeux drille stila!
il s'agissait pas de culture ici..keynes..l'état providence..l'état fort...la relance de l'offre par la demande ou l'inverse....c'est du béaba scolaire..bref


----------



## rennesman (24 Septembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> au fait, quand je parle des autrichiens, je pense à Shumpeter bien entendu...


le role des innovations dans le systeme capitaliste? non , on va sa faire insulter par justin bridou


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Septembre 2005)

tant qu'on ne parle pas de Von Hayek,

ça me va! 



(au fait les forums politiques ne sont pas mis en sommeil ?  )


----------



## Jose Culot (24 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est bien connu*
> la culture c'est comme la confiture, ce sont ceux qui en ont le moins qui l'étalent le plus


Et que l'instruction érode l'intelligence


----------



## danar (24 Septembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> au fait, quand je parle des autrichiens, je pense à Shumpeter bien entendu...



C'est bien ces forums où l'on apprend plein de trucs :

De Schumpeter, dont je n'avais jamais entendu parler avant (mais bon, je n'ai pas étudié l'économie, donc j'avoue des lacunes bien que ça m'énerve), on dit ceal : 
 Dans Capitalisme, socialisme et démocratie (1942), il affirme que le capitalisme porte le germe de sa propre destruction et que l'avenir semble appartenir à une société orientée vers le socialisme.

Au moins, on est recentré politique... même si le sujet de ce fil n'est pas la politique, mais peut-on aborder la politique dans un forum du Bar... question fondamentale.

 :mouais:


----------



## danar (24 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est bien connu*
> la culture c'est comme la confiture, ce sont ceux qui en ont le moins qui l'étalent le plus



On dit aussi que : "la culture, c'est comme un parachute, quand on en a pas, on s'écrase".

Je n'ai jamais trop su quel était les sens de "écrase"... si on se casse la gueule, ou bien si on la ferme.
Dans mon cas, je ferais peut être bien de la fermer. :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Septembre 2005)

danar a dit:
			
		

> Au moins, on est recentré politique... même si le sujet de ce fil n'est pas la politique, mais peut-on aborder la politique dans un forum du Bar... question fondamentale.


:modo: Tu ne chercherais pas à nous embrouiller, par hasard ????


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Septembre 2005)

danar a dit:
			
		

> Dans mon cas, je ferais peut être bien de la fermer. :love:


Oui


----------



## y&b (24 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> tant qu'on ne parle pas de Von Hayek,
> 
> ça me va!
> 
> ...



Mais non, là ça parle economie !


----------



## danar (24 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Oui



mmhh j'aime cette fraternité qui nous relie tous, être humains, heureux propriétaires d'un mac !


----------



## danar (24 Septembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> :modo: Tu ne chercherais pas à nous embrouiller, par hasard ????



pas du tout mon genre. quoique


----------



## quetzalk (24 Septembre 2005)

Keynes c'est pas celui qui aimait regarder des photos en les déplaçant lentement devant lui ? En se grattant les burnes ? Du coup quand on voit des photos bouger lentement et que c'est tellement ennuyeux qu'on s'en gratte les burnes, et ça s'est appelé "effet Keynes-Burne" ???


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Keynes c'est pas celui qui aimait regarder des photos en les déplaçant lentement devant lui ? En se grattant les burnes ? Du coup quand on voit des photos bouger lentement et que c'est tellement ennuyeux qu'on s'en gratte les burnes, et ça s'est appelé "effet Keynes-Burne" ???




   



			
				rennesman a dit:
			
		

> il s'agissait pas de culture ici..keynes..l'état providence..l'état fort...la relance de l'offre par la demande ou l'inverse....c'est du béaba scolaire..bref



Sinon, t'as eu une longue grippe quand ils ont étudié les chapitres entre la révolution et le XXe siècle ?      Parce qu'il me semblait que le socialisme avait pas été inventé aux US au moment de la crise de 29 mais, comme je l'ai déjà dit, j'ai relativement peu de confiture à étaler sur le sujet   

(Enfin, juste pour permettre à Sonny de lever les yeux aux ciels, dans la Recherche avec majuscule    la grand-mère du narrateur offre une lettre autographe de Proudhon à Saint-Loup. Ce pourrait être une autre façon d'aborder le sujet pour fifille, non ?   )


----------



## rezba (24 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> (Enfin, juste pour permettre à Sonny de lever les yeux aux ciels, dans la Recherche avec majuscule   la grand-mère du narrateur offre une lettre autographe de Proudhon à Saint-Loup. Ce pourrait être une autre façon d'aborder le sujet pour fifille, non ?  )



Si ton prof a eu des parents communistes, tu as 0/20. Ou 20, s'il considère que son habitus natal l'a défavorisé, et qu'il a croisé la GP au détour d'un café entre le 13 mai et le 22 juin.


----------



## rennesman (25 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, t'as eu une longue grippe quand ils ont étudié les chapitres entre la révolution et le XXe siècle ?      Parce qu'il me semblait que le socialisme avait pas été inventé aux US au moment de la crise de 29 mais, comme je l'ai déjà dit, j'ai relativement peu de confiture à étaler sur le sujet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regarde,la base idéologique du ps, c'est le keneysianisme...je crois , toujours meme si on pourrait trouver a redire.
j'ai pas dit que keynes avait inventé le socialisme j'ai dit qu'il l'avait théorisé...dans une conception réaliste et moderne.bien qu'avant y'ai eu proudhon ( début du dix neuvieme) et d'autres..enfin bref....bref ..bref.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que j'ai le droit monsieur le moderateur de mettre une copie du travail de  ma fifille
> qui en ES option science po ?



Y a pas spécialement de raison de se la peter, elle est au lycée comme tout le monde...


----------



## bompi (25 Septembre 2005)

rennesman a dit:
			
		

> Regarde,la base idéologique du ps, c'est le keneysianisme...je crois , toujours meme si on pourrait trouver a redire.
> j'ai pas dit que keynes avait inventé le socialisme j'ai dit qu'il l'avait théorisé...dans une conception réaliste et moderne.bien qu'avant y'ai eu proudhon ( début du dix neuvieme) et d'autres..enfin bref....bref ..bref.


Ce brave Proudhon ...
C'est bizarre, quand j'étais adolescent, il avait un peu ma sympathie de petit bourgeois en mal de libertarisme. Mais plus tard, après avoir lu quelques parties de ses oeuvres, notamment celle où il dit que l'on devrait tuer tous les Juifs, cela m'a beaucoup moins plu ...
Je pense que la plupart des admirateurs de Proudhon ignorent ce versant de sa "pensée" : soit qu'ils l'ignorent par méconnaissance, soit qu'ils l'ignorent comme un aspect peu important de son oeuvre.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Septembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ce brave Proudhon ...
> C'est bizarre, quand j'étais adolescent, il avait un peu ma sympathie de petit bourgeois en mal de libertarisme. Mais plus tard, après avoir lu quelques parties de ses oeuvres, notamment celle où il dit que l'on devrait tuer tous les Juifs, cela m'a beaucoup moins plu ...



C'est vrai c'est une erreur, ce sont les Israéliens (ou ceux qui croient l'être) qu'il faudrait buter...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Septembre 2005)

Bon, fermons vite ce sujet... et passons à autre chose..


----------



## GreenC4U (25 Septembre 2005)

bientôt mai 68, tous dans la rue...
C'est pour bientôt vous êtes prêt?


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Septembre 2005)

Meuh oui, meuh oui, allez faut rentrer au centre maintenant...


----------



## GreenC4U (25 Septembre 2005)

l'éspoir fait vivre comme on dit! non?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2005)

Remarque si on parlait de politique suisse, en plus d'être nase le sujet deviendrait collégial


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai c'est une erreur, ce sont les Israéliens (ou ceux qui croient l'être) qu'il faudrait buter...




*Mort aux cons*

Mais là, il restera plus beaucoup de monde...


 :mouais:


----------



## Jose Culot (25 Septembre 2005)

Salut .J'ai vu mon ministre président sangloter sur le sort de son parti.......ça c'est beau......émouvant


----------



## GreenC4U (25 Septembre 2005)

et ben c'est l'ésprit ouvert, qu'on avance et non pas l'esprit libre....
Suisse ou française, la politique c'est pareille, ce sont des gens qui se battent pour gagner plus d'argent 
non?
Si c'est pas ça faite le moi savoir!
l'ignorence n'est pas un defaut, c'est juste un manque d'information


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> Suisse ou française, la politique c'est pareille, ce sont des gens qui se battent pour gagner plus d'argent
> non?




et moi qui croiais que en suisse il fallait seulement avoir un compte en banque pour etre riche ....


----------



## rezba (25 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que j'ai le droit monsieur le moderateur de mettre une copie du travail de  ma fifille
> qui en ES option science po ?



ça existe, ça, des options science po au bac ??? c'est vraiment portawak, notre système éducatif. Des options science po au bac. Déja qu'on multiplie les instituts d'études politiques, qui, si j'en crois certaines références lues ici ou là, feraient mieux de fermer, alors les options au bac !

C'est pas une option, science po. C'est même pas une matière. C'est un cursus. Et long, si possible. Acex de l'histoire, de la géographie, de la sémiologie, de la socio, de la psycho, de l'éco, bref. dans un IEP, on se refuse à donner le nom de science po à une matière. Mais on le fait sans vergogne au lycée.


----------



## GreenC4U (25 Septembre 2005)

et avec tout ça tu trouve du job?


----------



## rezba (25 Septembre 2005)

ça va, merci


----------



## GreenC4U (25 Septembre 2005)

en fait tu fais quoi comme job une fois que tu as fait toute ces études?
Désolé je n'ai qu'un CAP peintre...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ça existe, ça, des options science po au bac ???




il faut croire que oui vu que fifille l'a choisit au lieu de math 
et voila son  livre 

de toute façon me demande pas trop , le systeme scolaire en france c'est vraiment casse tete , elle a pris cette specilaité mais a savoir que l'année prochaine elle  peut encore changer pour  math ou langues


r.d.v. donc a l'année prochaine


----------



## rezba (25 Septembre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> en fait tu fais quoi comme job une fois que tu as fait toute ces études?
> Désolé je n'ai qu'un CAP peintre...


 Bof, tu peux faire plein de trucs. Beaucoup sont fonctionnaires, "haut", ou "moins haut".  Beaucoup d'autres sont journalistes, ou essayent. Une grosse autre partie font du marketing, de la finance ou ce genre de trucs. Certains restent à l'université et enseignent ou font de la recherche, d'autres encore font pleins de choses aucquelles ces éudes ne les ont pas particulièrement destinés. J'ai une copine tapissière, un autre prof de guitare...
Et une poignée essayent d'appliquer leurs apprentissages théoriques, et se font élir quelque part.
Ceci dit, beaucoup gagnent moins d'argent à la fin du mois que mes amis artisans.  Moi le premier. 
Ce qui est une autre façon de répondre à ta question. :rateau:


----------



## Jose Culot (25 Septembre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> en fait tu fais quoi comme job une fois que tu as fait toute ces études?
> Désolé je n'ai qu'un CAP peintre...



C'était le boulot d'un certain Adolph.......ça ne l'a pas empéché de devenir célèbre


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2005)

rezba il fait des papiers qu'il ne veut pas m'envoyer l'égoiste


----------



## GreenC4U (25 Septembre 2005)

je n'ai pas honte de mon CAP, rassure toi, je me suis assser battu avec mes parents pour le faire.
Je suis fier d'être une artisant.
Merci de ta réponse


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2005)

c'est bien l'artisanat, mais faut être courageux !


----------



## GreenC4U (25 Septembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> C'était le boulot d'un certain Adolph.......ça ne l'a pas empéché de devenir célèbre


Super quel référence?!?
Mon but n'est pas de devenir célébre, rester petit assure plus de sécurité (en ce moment)
J'aspire à gagner peu être un peu plus, mais comme je redonne 60% à l'état j'hésite franchement.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> rezba il fait des papiers qu'il ne veut pas m'envoyer l'égoiste



*tu cherches*
un faux passeport ?



 
 :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2005)

60% ???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## rezba (25 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> rezba il fait des papiers qu'il ne veut pas m'envoyer l'égoiste



C'est un papier qui date d'avant l'ère du numérique... Je ne l'ai plus en sauvegarde, et il ne me reste qu'un résumé de trois pages publié dans une revue pro. Qu'il faut que je scanne...


----------



## rezba (25 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien l'artisanat, mais faut être courageux !



C'est sûr. Et je te raconte pas l'artisanat de la recherche.


----------



## GreenC4U (25 Septembre 2005)

et ben oui! et vous aussi!!!!
Avec toutes les taxes réunis, une étude à prouver qu'en france, chaque personne reverse à l'état 60% de ces gains acquis sur une année.
Et voilà ou nous vivons...   n'est-ce pas malheureux


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 60% ???????????????????????????????????????





oui   c'est a peu pres cela .... 
vive l'artisanat, la premiere entreprise de france !!  :rateau:


----------



## Jose Culot (25 Septembre 2005)

C'est qui l'Etat.....France, Belgique, Suisse, Canada ????


----------



## GreenC4U (25 Septembre 2005)

Du coup mon idée de mai 68, n'est plus tellement absurde non?


----------



## rezba (25 Septembre 2005)

C'est un peu moins vrai pour les artisans du secteur du batiment ou de l'alimentaire, qui disposent de taux de tva plus avantageux...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2005)

La recherche... je viens de perdre 5000.- car mon prof n'a pas signé à temps le papier qu'un espagnol m'offrait (mon prof se serait fait une commission au passage, en plus) simplement car il s'est dit que deux mois de vacances c'est mieux qu'un.. alors parlons d'autres choses s'il vous plait


----------



## Jose Culot (25 Septembre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> Du coup mon idée de mai 68, n'est plus tellement absurde non?


 Non non, essaye de nous organiser ça au niveau Européen


----------



## rennesman (25 Septembre 2005)

Jen pierre Pernault sort d'ici!.. et occupe toi de ta femme au lieu de pester contre les impots trop Cher et l'état gaspilleur.
Les impots c'est tres bien.
c'est cool, c'est fun, c'est branché c'est young!


----------



## GreenC4U (25 Septembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu moins vrai pour les artisans du secteur du batiment ou de l'alimentaire, qui disposent de taux de tva plus avantageux...


Plus pour longtemps, ils veulent retiré la TVA 5,5
(Quel bande de chieur)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La recherche... je viens de perdre 5000.- car mon prof n'a pas signé à temps le papier qu'un espagnol m'offrait (mon prof se serait fait une commission au passage, en plus) simplement car il s'est dit que deux mois de vacances c'est mieux qu'un.. alors parlons d'autres choses s'il vous plait





je vois que celui-là tu l'aime de plus en plus


----------



## GreenC4U (25 Septembre 2005)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Non non, essaye de nous organiser ça au niveau Européen


avec un peu de conviction... mais faux pas rêvé


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2005)

Pas besoin de mai 68 Raël vient en suisse le 8 octobre, et, comme j'ai vu ses escortes, je crois que je vais y aller


----------



## GreenC4U (25 Septembre 2005)

Donc c'est toi qui commence?


----------



## Jose Culot (25 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de mai 68 Raël vient en suisse le 8 octobre, et, comme j'ai vu ses escortes, je crois que je vais y aller



Armé ou faire le coup de poing? Attention à ET


----------



## GreenC4U (25 Septembre 2005)

ah la croyance quelle belle arnaque...


----------



## Jose Culot (25 Septembre 2005)

Mille axcuses.miam miam et ensuite politique sur le JT   adtaleur


----------



## GreenC4U (25 Septembre 2005)

alors c'était bien?


----------



## Luc G (25 Septembre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> et ben oui! et vous aussi!!!!
> Avec toutes les taxes réunis, une étude à prouver qu'en france, chaque personne reverse à l'état 60% de ces gains acquis sur une année.
> Et voilà ou nous vivons...   n'est-ce pas malheureux



Oui, enfin, tout dépend de quoi on parle : il ne s'agit pas des impôts mais des impôts et des charges, donc en particulier de la sécu (je rappelle que le budget de la sécu est aussi important que le budget de l'état). Des fois ça sert d'avoir la sécu, des fois ça arrive d'être malade : on n'a pas forcément, à ce moment-là, la même perception de l'utilité ou de l'inutilité de l'argent qu'on "nous prend" Faut-il faire payer les gens qui vont à l'hôpital (je ne parle pas de leur faire payer ou non la bouffe ou 1 ou 10 ¤ oar jour, je parle des opérations et traitements : les montants ne sont pas tout à fait les mêmes). Les charges pour la retraite, sans rentrer dans le débat des réformes passées, présentes ou à venir, c'est fait pour payer les retraites : il faut les supprimer ?

Parler de l'argent qu'on donne sans parler de ce qu'on reçoit (ou qu'on pourrait recevoir si...), c'est un brin simpliste, il me semble. Une fois qu'on met tout en face, alors on peut débattre du bien-fondé de telle ou telle chose et râler sur des bases cohérentes, mais sinon, on pédale un peu dans le vide démagogique.

Accessoirement, si on se limite (ce qui n'est pas le cas ici), il est d'ailleurs parfois assez amusant de constater que les gens qui ont plein de ronds ont réussi à persuader plein de gens qui ne payent pas d'impôt sur le revenu que l'impôt sur le revenu était la pire des choses.

Sinon, ma position personnelle (et je ne prétends pas que chacun doive la suivre), ce qui m'intéresse, c'est l'argent qu'il me reste, pas celui qu'on me prend. Si j'estime que j'en ai assez, je ne vais pas me prendre la tête pour ce qu'on me prend, surtout que j'ai la vague impression que, malgré tous les défauts (et ils ne manquent pas !) qu'on peut trouver, j'ai toujours du mal à dire que cet argent ne sert à rien.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2005)

Ah ouais la sécu... nous on a une facture à part, je pige mieux du coup


----------



## Luc G (26 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais la sécu... nous on a une facture à part, je pige mieux du coup



Nous aussi, on a des factures à part mais en ajoutant tout, ça fait plus d'effet


----------



## supermoquette (26 Septembre 2005)

ben tu vois  une fois j'ai voulu pas payer, ben l'effet j'connais


----------



## quetzalk (26 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> (...) Une fois qu'on met tout en face, alors on peut débattre du bien-fondé de telle ou telle chose et râler sur des bases cohérentes, mais sinon, on pédale un peu dans le vide démagogique.(...)



Tout à fait. J'ai eu la surprise d'entendre des Américains ou des Français expatriés là-bas et disposant d'un "bon niveau de vie", expliquer que malgré la différence de taxation, énorme, entre ici et là-bas une fois qu'on a payé son assurance santé personnelle, l'école privée des gamins, le ramassage privé des ordures, etc, etc, le revenu RESTANT est finalement très, très proche. La seule différence en fait, c'est juste pour ceux qui n'ont pas ou peu de revenus, mais l'idée de base est alors que l'on s'en tamponne le coquillard, ils n'ont qu'à s'adapter et devenir riches, les pauvres. Mais là on serait en train de re-parler de politique !  :love:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

Sinon à propos des impôts c'est rigolo d'entendre des gens comme Dassault et d'autres, protester à qui mieux-mieux contre le poids de l'Etat, les charges, les taxes, les impôts, pour aller ensuite exiger - et obtenir à tous coups - que ce même Etat vienne éteindre les incendies sociaux par eux allumés et surtout, aille faire les marchés pour y vendre ses avions et autres missiles tout en subventionnant ses usines et laboratoires... Faites ce que je dis, ne regardez pas ce que je fais !  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Septembre 2005)

char ~


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais la sécu... nous on a une facture à part, je pige mieux du coup




oui tu as une facture a part et une assurance privée mais  ton salaire n'a  pas un prelevement d'au moins 22% .... bioman lui est , a tout cassé, a un prelevement de  8%


sinon, je crois que l'exemple secu/impots  en france n'est pas le meilleur parce que la cotisation  (sauf si je me trompe) c'est prelevé sur son salaire et pas sur ses impots   




ps: personne veut m'embaucher pour minimum 16h par semaine ?   
c'est le minimun qu'il faut pour avoir la secu et vu que moi je ne travaille pas .... :casse:  :casse:  :casse:


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sinon, je crois que l'exemple secu/impots  en france n'est pas le meilleur parce que la cotisation  (sauf si je me trompe) c'est prelevé sur son salaire et pas sur ses impots



Décidément, ça vous plait pas la France...

On se demande pourquoi vous insistez...


----------



## Malow (26 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin de mai 68 Raël vient en suisse le 8 octobre, et, comme j'ai vu ses escortes, je crois que je vais y aller



les plumes blanches et les plumes roses ?!!!


----------



## AOSTE (26 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oui tu as une facture a part et une assurance privée mais  ton salaire n'a  pas un prelevement d'au moins 22%
> 
> Il faut mieux avoir un prélévement de 22% et pouvoir disposer OUI disposer d'un service de santé éfficace et fiable
> 
> ...


..........


----------



## GreenC4U (26 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Parler de l'argent qu'on donne sans parler de ce qu'on reçoit (ou qu'on pourrait recevoir si...), c'est un brin simpliste, il me semble. Une fois qu'on met tout en face, alors on peut débattre du bien-fondé de telle ou telle chose et râler sur des bases cohérentes, mais sinon, on pédale un peu dans le vide démagogique.



Justement l'argent que l'on reçois; la sécu nous la payons; la retraite nous cotisons; le chomage, personnellement j'en ai jamais profité, nous le payons.
Non mon indignation concerne surtout les taxes sur tous les produits que nous consommons journalièrement; Alimentaire; Essences; et bien d'autre.
Les prix de ces produits ont augmenté considérablement... et notre paye a-t'elle augmenté d'autant?
Je ne suis pas un raleuse, mais quand je vois que nous sommes 2 et que nous n'arrivons pas à joindre les 2 bouts, je me pose des questions.


----------



## iKool (26 Septembre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> et ben oui! et vous aussi!!!!
> Avec toutes les taxes réunis, une étude à prouver qu'en france, chaque personne reverse à l'état 60% de ces gains acquis sur une année.
> Et voilà ou nous vivons...   n'est-ce pas malheureux


Non.
Si chacun des agents de l'état dont j'ai parfois besoin dans ma vie de tous les jours étaient des indépendants facturant leurs prestations, ce ne serait pas 60% de mes revenus qui partiraient (et quand je compare mon net après impôts avec mon brut, 60% me paraît un chiffre assez élevé) mais au moins 150%...
Sans parler que je n'aurais pas mes actuels revenus, mes parents n'ayant pu payer tous les profs croisés lors de ma scolarité...

Après, que ces impôts ne soient pas toujours répartis comme je le souhaiterais, c'est le moins que l'on en puisse dire, mais c'est un autre débat.


----------



## iKool (26 Septembre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Non mon indignation concerne surtout les taxes sur tous les produits que nous consommons journalièrement; Alimentaire; Essences; et bien d'autre.(...)


Là, par contre, je suis assez d'accord.
Une taxe comme la TVA est une monstruosité - il est prouvé que la part de revenus qui part en TVA est *dégressive * au fur et à mesure que les revenus augmentent.
Proportionnellement à son salaire, un smicard paye plus de TVA qu'un directeur de banque !


----------



## quetzalk (26 Septembre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> (...) mon indignation concerne surtout les taxes sur tous les produits que nous consommons journalièrement; Alimentaire; Essences; et bien d'autre.
> Les prix de ces produits ont augmenté considérablement... et notre paye a-t'elle augmenté d'autant?



Tiens tout récemment j'ai eu une discussion avec un pote, qui estime que la TVA est un impôt bien plus équitable que les autres : celui qui achète une Porsche 100 000 euros va payer 20 000 de TVA, celui qui achète un litre de lait chez Ed, 10 centimes. Je n'ai pas d'avis aussi tranché que cet ami sur la question mais je trouve ce point de vue très intéressant : celui qui a les moyens de consommer des produits chers a les moyens de payer des taxes. Et à mon avis l'essence est déjà un produit de luxe qu'il faut réfléchir avant de consommer. 

Quand à l'augmentation des prix elle n'est pas dûe exclusivement aux taxes, hein, demandes au directeur du Auchan du coin...   ou au directeur de Total (il paraît d'ailleurs que l'entreprise se débrouille pour payer justement environ 25% des impôts qu'elle devrait en "externalisant" ses bénéfices sur des filiales domiciliées dans des républiques bananières  :rateau: !!!). Tant que tu y es demandes aussi à ton fournisseur (privé) d'eau potable (prix multiplié par xxx depuis la privatisation), à ton FAI, à ton opérateur GSM, etc, etc... Et au constructeur de ta voiture (12000 ¤ une citadine, super !). Et ainsi de suite...

Enfin, tu dis "avoir du mal à joindre les deux bouts", est-ce uniquement à cause des taxes ? Pour reprendre l'exemple des USA, il semble y avoir plusieurs dizaines de millions de gens qui ont le même problème, pourtant les taxes y sont beaucoup plus faibles, à ce qu'on dit.


----------



## Luc G (26 Septembre 2005)

Que certains prix augmentent, en particulier : d'une part, pour les produits "de tous les jours" (genre alimentarie) ; d'autre part, au moins en ce moment, pour de grosses dépenses comme le logement, ça paraît bien à peu près vérifié aujourd'hui.

Mais ne pas oublier qu'on a toujours tendance à faire attention à ce qui monte et jamais à ce qui descend : par exemple, le prix de tout ce qui est électronique (et qui est de plus en plus consommé) n'arrête pas de baisser : même en francs courants, sans tenir compte de l'inflation, une télé vaut bien moins cher qu'il y a 10 ans, et c'est vrai pour les autres produits électroniques (je ne vais pas vous faire un dessin pour les ordinateurs   )

Ne pas oublier non plus que notre consommation a tendance a s'emballer vite fait : combien de ménages ont plusieurs télés, etc. ce qui était une rareté il y a 15 ou 20 ans. Les factures de téléphone ont parfois augmenté, sûrement pas à cause du coût de la minute téléphonée mais plutôt parce qu'on a tendance à téléphonre 5 fois plus.

Ne pas oublier enfin que certains éléments très visibles du budget (à commencer par l'alimentaire) représentent une part de plus en plus faible des dépenses. Si on met en face (ce que j'ai bien trop la flemme pour faire) la part de dépenses d'une rubrique et son taux d'inflation, les apparences peuvent s'avérer trompeuses dans un sens comme dans l'autre. 

Je ne dis pas que de voir les choses comme ça règle les problèmes de budget   mais ça permet de rééquilibrer un peu les causes des dérives éventuelles de budget.


----------



## Luc G (26 Septembre 2005)

La TVA est peu redistributrice par rapport à l'impôt sur le revenu (elle l'était un peu plus du temps du taux "de luxe" encore qu'il ne correspondait pas forcément aux produits de luxe). Elle est cependant généralement moins injuste que les impôts locaux. On se console comme on peut.   

La TVA a par ailleurs un très gros intérêt macro-économique pour la nation sinon l'individu : elle frappe les importations autant que la production locale, ce qui n'est pas le cas de certains autres impôts.

Sinon, il y a un article sur le taux d'imposition en France sur le monde d'aujourd'hui (enfin en province, celui d'hier pour les parisiens).

Toutes choses confondues, le taux d'imposition moyen sur les revenus quels qu'ils soient serait en France de l'ordre de 12% comme en Europe en moyenne. L'explication première serait la quantité de revenus qui ne sont pas soumis à impôt. Je n'ai pas lu l'article et n'ai donc pas d'opinion dessus. Ne me tapez pour ça, ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai écrit, allez plutôt le lire pour vous informer et vous faire une opinion.


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Que certains prix augmentent, en particulier : d'une part, pour les produits "de tous les jours" (genre alimentarie) ; d'autre part, au moins en ce moment, pour de grosses dépenses comme le logement, ça paraît bien à peu près vérifié aujourd'hui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'alimentaire... tu crois ?  ben pour ne pas manger de la crotte à 5...  je trouve que ce n'est pas tout à fait ça...


----------



## molgow (26 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> L'alimentaire... tu crois ?



Pour t'en convaincre... 

De la même manière, que l'on consomme proportionnellement moins pour s'habiller : merci à la Chine, au Bengladesh et à tous les autres pays où le droit du travail est inexistant 

Si jamais, d'autres statistiques de ce genre se trouvent ici.

Comme la souligné LucG, notre cerveau a tendance à oublier de nombreux facteurs comme l'inflation...


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pour t'en convaincre...
> 
> De la même manière, que l'on consomme proportionnellement moins pour s'habiller : merci à la Chine, au Bengladesh et à tous les autres pays où le droit du travail est inexistant
> 
> ...



Merci Molgow...    mais j'aurais tendance à penser que les gens bouffent de plus en plus mal...
et achètent de moins bonne qualité... 

Quand on voit la multiplication des rayons de l'alimentaire avec ce cortège de nouveaux produits les moins chers possible... je me pose bien des questions ...?

 À l'heure actuelle trois niveaux de prix dans les grandes surfaces... les marques, les marques des grandes Surface et les trucs à très bas prix...  

Faire consommer plus pour bouffer plus mal... ... ? 

Et je n'oublie pas l'inflation...


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2005)

On pourra discuter longtemps, mais tout de même, ces données sont des valeurs moyennes.
Par ailleurs, si la part des ressources consacrées à l'alimentation a donc baissé de 1 % en 10 ans, que fait-on de l'aspect qualitatif ?
En 10 ans, la part du discount alimentaire n'a fait que grimper.

Donc, je ne peux que rejoindre l'avis de macelene, si tu veux conserver une qualité de restauration équivalente, tu paies plus.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Merci Molgow...    mais j'aurais tendance à penser que les gens bouffent de plus en plus mal...
> et achètent de moins bonne qualité...
> 
> Quand on voit la multiplication des rayons de l'alimentaire avec ce cortège de nouveaux produits les moins chers possible... je me pose bien des questions ...?
> ...



En même temps ça doit pas être si mauvais, puisque l'espérance de vie ne cesse d'augmenter.

Mais bon, ça Jean Pierre Coffe n'en parle pas dans ses enquètes de fond, donc je comprends que ça ne parvienne pas jusqu'à vos oreilles...


----------



## Luc G (26 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Oui, enfin, tout dépend de quoi on parle : il ne s'agit pas des impôts mais des impôts et des charges, donc en particulier de la sécu (je rappelle que le budget de la sécu est aussi important que le budget de l'état).



je précise, entre autres pour robertav  que je ne voulais pas dire que les impôts servaient à payer la sécu, ce n'est que très marginalement le cas, mais que lorsqu'on parle de 60% des revenus qui partent pour l'état, on intègre dans ces 60% les impôts et toutes les charges sociales et pas seulement les impôts, ce qui change pas mal de choses.

Encore à ma connaissance, le taux de prélèvements obligatoires en France (intègrant à peu près tout ce qu'on est "obligé" de payer) n'atteint pas 60%, il était me semble-t-il de l'ordre de 45%.

Pour donner un point de comparaison que je trouve "amusant" en ce qui concerne l'impôt sur le revenu "ce pelé, ce galeux, etc..."   Cet impôt représente 18% des recettes de l'état. À titre d'exemple, le budget de l'éducation nationale représente 25% des dépenses. Donc l'impôt sur le revenu ne suffit pas à financer l'éducation nationale (et encore, les communes, départements et régions financent aussi l'éducation nationale en plus du ministère). En gros, ça doit peut-être payer les salaires des profs, c'est tout.


----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Encore à ma connaissance, le taux de prélèvements obligatoires en France (intègrant à peu près tout ce qu'on est "obligé" de payer) n'atteint pas 60%, il était me semble-t-il de l'ordre de 45%.




40%, 60% 55%, m'en fou, peu importe. Allez-y, prenez. Toute façon, vous n'aurez pas ma liberté de penser.


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En même temps ça doit pas être si mauvais, puisque l'espérance de vie ne cesse d'augmenter.
> 
> Mais bon, ça Jean Pierre Coffe n'en parle pas dans ses enquètes de fond, donc je comprends que ça ne parvienne pas jusqu'à vos oreilles...


L'espérance de vie augmente certes, mais le recours massif à une alimentation industrialisée et/ou discount est bien postérieur aux avancées majeures en matière de soins et de prévention.
Il me semble un peu tôt pour dire que cela n'a pas d'incidence en matière de santé.

Moi, ce que je dis : si tu manges de la m...e tu deviens une grosse m...e.
Pour être moins vulgaire : on est ce qu'on mange.


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En même temps ça doit pas être si mauvais, puisque l'espérance de vie ne cesse d'augmenter.
> 
> Mais bon, ça Jean Pierre Coffe n'en parle pas dans ses enquètes de fond, donc je comprends que ça ne parvienne pas jusqu'à vos oreilles...




   Certes... mais si l'espérance de Vie augmente... il y a d'autres facteurs que la Bouffe...
Les progrès de la médecine entre autres... Et tu verras ça risque de se modifier cette espérance de vie... 

Puis JP Coffe... c pas ma tasse de thé...


----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> on est ce qu'on mange.




Faux. Ce midi, j'ai mangé des carottes rapées (avec Fabius), c'est pas pour ça que ça me rend aimable.

File, imbécile !


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Puis JP Coffe... c pas ma tasse de thé...



Piquée au vif... comme d'hab...

Si c'est pas malheureux d'être prévisible comme ça, à cet âge...


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Piquée au vif... comme d'hab...
> 
> Si c'est pas malheureux d'être prévisible comme ça, à cet âge...



Piqué au vif... comme d'hab..

 Si c'est pas malheureux d'être prévisible comme ça, à cet âge...


----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2005)

Y sont mignons tous les deux


----------



## supermoquette (26 Septembre 2005)

Quel couillon je suis avec mon risotto moi


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quel couillon je suis avec mon risotto moi



Arrête de déconner ça fait trois semaines qu'il est sur le feu ton risotto, chaque grains doit peser un demi kilo !!!


----------



## iKool (26 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> L'espérance de vie augmente certes, mais le recours massif à une alimentation industrialisée et/ou discount est bien postérieur aux avancées majeures en matière de soins et de prévention.
> Il me semble un peu tôt pour dire que cela n'a pas d'incidence en matière de santé.
> 
> Moi, ce que je dis : si tu manges de la m...e tu deviens une grosse m...e.
> Pour être moins vulgaire : on est ce qu'on mange.


Les conditions sanitaires de production de la bouffe pour nous autres, résidents des pays riches, est en progrès constant.
Est-ce pour cela que nous vivons plus vieux ?
Non, trop chargée en graisse, en sucre et en sel, la bouffe inductrielle actuelle génère bien plus de problèmes, mais des problèmes à long terme - des problèmes que les progrès de la médecine ont su prendre en compte pour nous "prolonger" le plus possible.

Nous vivrons donc vieux, gros, pontés, greffés, insulinarisé de tous les côtés, des années à baver sous monitoring, à bouffer en pilules (de la croissance pour les labos pharma, génial !) et à chier dans des petits sacs.

Triste société ou l'on confond qualité de vie et quantité de vie.


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Y sont mignons tous les deux



Je ne vois rien de mignon là dedans.

Au contraire. 

Rien de bien nouveau cependant...


----------



## molgow (26 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et je n'oublie pas l'inflation...



Je n'en doute pas. Mais ça reste malgré tout très difficile à percevoir, car dans la vie de tous les jours, on a l'impression que la monnaie est constante alors que ce n'est pas le cas !

Imagine qu'en 1993, tu allais faire tes courses et tu payais 100 ¤. Aujourd'hui, pour le même panier, tu devrais payer 122 ¤ !

Je suis persuadé que ton sentiment est principalement subjectif, ça ne veut pas dire qu'il n'est pas fondé, mais au vu de toutes les statistiques, je pense qu'aujourd'hui, ça coûte moins cher de se nourrir qu'il y a 10 ans.

Source : Taux d'inflation en Europe


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Faux. Ce midi, j'ai mangé des carottes rapées (avec Fabius), c'est pas pour ça que ça me rend aimable.
> 
> File, imbécile !



Certes l'amabilité ne semble pas être ton fort.
A mon avis avis, la carotte n'était ni rapée, ni dans ton assiette 

Ceci expliquant peut être cela ...


----------



## rezba (26 Septembre 2005)

iKool dernièrement a dit:
			
		

> Les conditions sanitaires de production de la bouffe (...)



 Mes chéris.
J'admire votre tenacité à réintroduire à chaque fois un de ces débats dont vous êtes friands, et sur lesquels nous souhaitons qu'il y ait pause, en tout cas dans cette forme. 

 Pour vous occuper pendant cette période de frustation, je vous fais une suggestion.

 Je ne sais plus lequel d'entre vous à lancé l'idée du "café" philo.
Je vous propose de vous atteler à la rédaction de quelques principes de bon aloi permettant de créer un tel fil : possibilité de prises de paroles, possibilité d'ejection collective, travail sur des thèmes ou périodes de débat consacré à..., bref.
Faites donc marcher vos têtes, faites-nous une proposition réfléchie, de façon à ce que vous puissiez assouvir votre penchant à refaire le monde dans un cadre poll, polysémique et sémantiquement correct. Et on verra.

 En attendant, je ferme. Puisque comme le dirait mon collègue révolutionnaire mondain à béret Phillipe Corcuff :_ Tout Eddy_ !


----------

